# What are you reading?



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I know they are many avid readers like myself on here, so figured why not share good reads with one another? I know personally I go to the movie thread to add stuff to my list all the time, and really am grateful to read others comments and suggestions. 

I just finished a really quick and fun read. Very light and definitely a diversion from real life.

Girls In Trucks, by Katie Crouch, this is from the cover leaf:*

Meet Sarah Walters, a Camellia Society debutante with an inherited weakness for bad ideas. Sarah's mother lectures her on etiquette, but tends to get loose after a few gins. Her sister sets new standards for high school sex, then drops out of Yale to chase love. Still, Sarah tries to follow the debutante code, despite these questionable role models. After all, this is Charleston. Manners mean everything.

But it's not easy to follow those rules, particularly in the summers when she runs into boys in pickup trucks, or, later, in her life in New York. Etiquette, it turns out, is thin armor in an urban landscape where everyone wears black and the men don't hold the door open on dates—or call the morning after. With time, Sarah begins to doubts her roots. Finally, a family tragedy brings Sarah back home, where she begins to realize the motto “Once a Camellia, always a Camellia” may be more real than she ever guessed.

*I am on my way to the library later today to pick up the first 2 books in the Charlaine Harris, Vampire Series, Dead Until Dark + Living Dead in Dallas. These are the books that the series TRUE BLOOD is based, and I am really curious to see how they read in comparision to the HBO program.*


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 28, 2008)

Im reading Geek Love by Catherine Dunn, as recommended by another Dims member 

So far its fantastic!!


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread lol.

I'm reading the slash autobioghy at the mo. Been reading it on and off for the past 10 months. Never have time to sit down for a good read these days.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished _Hamlet_ on Saturday. Currently reading a book lent to me by a co-worker that goes into a lot of the technique stuff in plays, and it focuses mainly on _Hamlet_- it's one of his favourite plays, so he's pouring all this stuff on me 'cause there's nobody else in the whole damn store who understands it.

Up next, I think, will be _Lord of the Rings_. I've been long overdue for a reread of the trilogy.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Oct 28, 2008)

Re-reading LOTR, always a good choice. I just finished reading Thoreau's _Walden_, and now I'm going back to my childhood and re-reading J. Meade Falkner's _Moonfleet_. After that I think I'm finally going to read _A People's History of the United States_.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 28, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Im reading Geek Love by Catherine Dunn, as recommended by another Dims member
> 
> So far its fantastic!!



Pinky...that is defenitely One of my all time favorite books from long ago...great read.....


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 28, 2008)

I am currently reading the newest CSI TV-tie-in book. I just finished *Crisis *by Robin Cook, an excellent medica thriller. I am probably going to hit the bookstore this afternoon to pick up (probably read in-store) the Maureen McCormick book. I read *Growing Up Brady* by Barry Williams a few years back, and it was fascinating. I want to compare their memories of the show.


----------



## garbled (Oct 28, 2008)

one of the most enjoyable books i have read lately is 54 by wu ming which is real potboiler of a story i am in the middle of reading The Bloomsday Dead a revenge thriller set in modern day ireland by aidan mckinty which is the third book in trilogy and they are all good reads.


----------



## Missy9579 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am reading the book The Great Deluge by Douglas Brinkley

It's an amazing and horrific biography of Hurrican Katrina, and really brings home how little certain people did, and how much others did


----------



## Donna (Oct 28, 2008)

george83 said:


> This thread lol.
> 
> I'm reading the slash autobioghy at the mo. Been reading it on and off for the past 10 months. Never have time to sit down for a good read these days.



Is it any good? I'm not a huge Slash fan (I do admire his work, though) but he has always seemed like an interesting character.

ETA: I am currently re-reading the Twilight series in anticpation for the movie next month. I'm also reading The Memory Keeper's Daughter by Kim Edwards and Conversatoins with Cat by Kate Solisti-Mattedon


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bret Hart: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Pro Wrestling

Its like my new favorite book lol


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2008)

Reading _The Big Nowhere_ by James Ellroy atm, the second book of the LA mysteries quartet and it's fucking amazing. I just haven't had much time to work on it lately.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm reading IT by Stephen King. I've got an awful lot of books to get through....


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Oedipus Tyrannus - Sophocles.
The Journals of Sylvia Plath - Sylvia Plath.
Complete Poems of Sylvia Plath - ..Syliva Plath.
Anthem - Ayn Rand, for the second time. lovelovelove.


----------



## steely (Oct 28, 2008)

The Woman Who Cut Off Her Leg At The Maidstone Club.
Short stories by Julia Slavin.They are quite unusual.I just finished reading The River King by Alice Hoffman.Wonderful book,I love most everything she writes though.


----------



## Alison1974 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished the Twilight series. LOVED it! I can't wait for the movie to come out-even though they are never as good as the book, IMHO.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well.... I read my teaching portfolio 3 times yesterday, my research paper today, and a series of lesson plans tonight.

Does that count?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 29, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I am on my way to the library later today to pick up the first 2 books in the Charlaine Harris, Vampire Series, Dead Until Dark + Living Dead in Dallas. These are the books that the series TRUE BLOOD is based, and I am really curious to see how they read in comparision to the HBO program.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]



I was just online checking the site of my library to see if they have these books...they do! I wanted to read the first one and see if I like them since I've been watching the show True Blood. How cool is it that I have a library that lets you go online to look up books, etc?





george83 said:


> This thread lol.
> 
> I'm reading the slash autobioghy at the mo. Been reading it on and off for the past 10 months. Never have time to sit down for a good read these days.



I read the Slash book. I read all of the Motley Crue books. I read mostly non fiction and I love autobiographies and memoirs. I have a secret desire to be Tommy Lee circa 1985. Don't tell anyone! 


The last book I read was SAIL by James Patterson, one of the few non fiction writers I read. I love his books, especially the Alex Cross series and the Woman's Murder Club series.


----------



## Chuggernut (Oct 29, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Anthem - Ayn Rand, for the second time. lovelovelove.



My favorite author! And this book was the inspiration for the title track of the album 2112 by Canadian rock icons Rush!

Back to subject: I'm currently reading "Indoctrination U/ The Left's War Against Academic Freedom" by David Horowitz. A former leftist/turned rightist, he makes an interesting case for how some inner circle have turned todays universities into a "Members Only" club for committed leftist professors. I'd like for some critic to attempt to _disprove_ his case, rather than just _disapprove_ of it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 29, 2008)

Chuggernut said:


> My favorite author! And this book was the inspiration for the title track of the album 2112 by Canadian rock icons Rush!



Yeah, I totally love Ayn Rand:]


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 29, 2008)

_Norton Anthology of Criticism_, all selections from Marx and Engels.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 29, 2008)

Donna said:


> ETA: I am currently re-reading the Twilight series in anticpation for the movie next month. I'm also reading The Memory Keeper's Daughter by Kim Edwards and Conversatoins with Cat by Kate Solisti-Mattedon



*Donna..what is the Twilight series??
I loved The Memory Keepers Daughter!!!*



Adamantoise said:


> I'm reading IT by Stephen King. I've got an awful lot of books to get through....



*I am an OLD ScHOOL stephen King fan...IT would be included, my all time favorite would have to be THE STAND, but in general his books of the last decade were to alienish/gooey for me.....*



steely said:


> The Woman Who Cut Off Her Leg At The Maidstone Club.
> Short stories by Julia Slavin.They are quite unusual.I just finished reading The River King by Alice Hoffman.Wonderful book,I love most everything she writes though.



*Steely, what is the first book you mention about? It sorta sounds familiar to me. I am a big Alice Hoffman fan myself!*



Alison1974 said:


> I just finished the Twilight series. LOVED it! I can't wait for the movie to come out-even though they are never as good as the book, IMHO.



*Alison you are the 2nd to mention this series...what is it?*




JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I was just online checking the site of my library to see if they have these books...they do! I wanted to read the first one and see if I like them since I've been watching the show True Blood. How cool is it that I have a library that lets you go online to look up books, etc?
> 
> The last book I read was SAIL by James Patterson, one of the few non fiction writers I read. I love his books, especially the Alex Cross series and the Woman's Murder Club series.



*JG.....I know..I love that my library lets you put holds ONLINE for a book, although often it says it is on the shelf and it just ain't..but I love that I put a hold on the books and picked em up YESTERdAY...so far in the first chapter TRUE BLOOD is right on target to the book....I have been an Alex Cross fan for years as well..but they are getting kind of predictable/tired to me.....*


----------



## Donna (Oct 29, 2008)

The Twilight Series consists of 

Twilight
New Moon
Eclipse
Breaking Dawn

by Stephanie Meyers. The story is geared toward teens, but it is such a sweet love story and so well told, I guess us adults are enjoying it as well. I read them a while back and recently discovered everyone I know is reading them and just love the books as much as I do. The main male character is a vampire named Edward (that explains my signature now, yes?) and the lead female is Bella, a human. I think because of their sweeping popularity and the mystical aspect, the books are drawing a lot of comparisons to the Harry Potter books. 

Anyway, the first movie based on book one comes out November 21st, so I decided to re-read them to make the story fresh in my mind before I go to see the movie.


----------



## Alison1974 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto what Donna said. Twilight rocks! I didn't even think I'd like it at first....I'm not a fan of Harry Potter type books. But it is a very sweet love story. I think Edward Cullen has ruined mortal men for me! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 29, 2008)

Donna said:


> The Twilight Series consists of
> 
> Twilight
> New Moon
> ...





Alison1974 said:


> Ditto what Donna said. Twilight rocks! I didn't even think I'd like it at first....I'm not a fan of Harry Potter type books. But it is a very sweet love story. I think Edward Cullen has ruined mortal men for me! :wubu:




*Dang..that's exactly why I started this thread....sounds like something right up my alley, although I am NOT a harry potter fan...I read perhaps the first and 2nd books..and got bored with all the hoodoo....magic...where as with Alice Hoffman stories, the plots are always so different, I dont' get so bored...such like the Alex Cross / Patterson books....hmmmmm does that make sense? TWILIGHT going on my list...at any rate, thanks ladies

PS......Just went to look at the site..and realized I HAVE NOTICED THOSE books in the Barnes + Noble, and was kinda curious what it was all about..now I KNOW...*:happy:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 29, 2008)

One of my favorite things in the world to do is to spend hours in the library browsing, reading and just fondling books in general. 
If you gave me a $1000 giftcard for Barnes & Noble I would have NO trouble spending it!
Can you tell I love books and reading?

A book I just started reading is Get Out Of My Life (But First Could You Drive Me And Cheryl To The Mall). It's not new but it's supposedly good. It's about helping you to understand your teenager. Hmm, guess what age my daughter is? 

I got the book at PaperBackSwap.com You can trade books there with other users and all you pay is postage to mail them. If you love books and love reading and not spending lots of money you should definitely check out the site!


----------



## steely (Oct 29, 2008)

The House Of Spirits and Whispers-Annie Wilder
Feeling a little ghosty lately.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 29, 2008)

The lyrics to "Peach, Plum, Pear," by Joanna Newsom.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Oct 30, 2008)

Darkly Dreaming Dexter by Jeff Lindsay

The book that inspired the hit show Dexter on Showtime.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 30, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> One of my favorite things in the world to do is to spend hours in the library browsing, reading and just fondling books in general.
> If you gave me a $1000 giftcard for Barnes & Noble I would have NO trouble spending it!
> Can you tell I love books and reading?
> 
> ...



*(((JG))) You must be my sister by another mother....when i got sober 4/96...i didn't know what to do with myself on friday / saturday nites..and used to go to an AA meeting then hang in the book store drinking coffee til they closed on the weekend nites....

I moved from the city to the county in 2001 and the library's here are superb in comparison....that's such a cool idea...swapping books...but IC ..i use the library and rarely buy anything these days....

thanks for sharing!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 30, 2008)

jaxjaguar said:


> Darkly Dreaming Dexter by Jeff Lindsay
> 
> The book that inspired the hit show Dexter on Showtime.



*I think I heard of this one..as of course I am a huge Dexter fan...what's not to 
like about a serial killer in the police force :doh:

how is it?*


----------



## steely (Oct 30, 2008)

The first book I mentioned is a collection of very odd short stories.I didn't really get into it that much.They were strange and oddly disturbing but familiar.Kind of a take on dysfunctional relationships.


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 30, 2008)

Where should I start?

*Angel: After the Fall - Volume One* a graphic novel that picks up months after the ending of Angel

*Runaways: Dead End Kids* another graphic novel, this one by Joss Whedon

I also have several little magazines - such as Ellery Queen and Alfred Hitchock Presents - started. Sorry, I'm not focused right now. :doh:


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 30, 2008)

jaxjaguar said:


> Darkly Dreaming Dexter by Jeff Lindsay
> 
> The book that inspired the hit show Dexter on Showtime.



I'm halfway through the same book at the moment! I've often tried to steer away from reading books that have been adapted into Films or TV shows, but I have to admit, I'm loving this. I don't think I could chose between the book and the show though.. There are nice little differences between them, which means the book is still exciting.


----------



## Alison (Oct 30, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I'm halfway through the same book at the moment! I've often tried to steer away from reading books that have been adapted into Films or TV shows, but I have to admit, I'm loving this. I don't think I could chose between the book and the show though.. There are nice little differences between them, which means the book is still exciting.



It is an awesome book, I must admit the ending surprised me. I also have read the Twilight series. Hopefully the movie is good, although the person they picked for Edward Cullens is not how I imagined him to look. The Art of Racing in the Rain is also a good book, if you love dogs that is. Marley and Me is also good. I think the movie for that is coming out soon too.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Has anyone used a Digital E-Library in their state yet?
I put a search for Twilight, and the first hit came up as Ebook....
I have a HOLD on it...I had to d/l specific Adobe software for reading it...
I am #30 on a list right now....​*


----------



## steely (Nov 2, 2008)

The Lake of Dead Languages by Carol Goodman
I'm about halfway through,its been a good read.


----------



## mejix (Nov 3, 2008)

just finished *atonement* by ian mc ewan earlier today. meh


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Alison1974 said:


> Ditto what Donna said. Twilight rocks! I didn't even think I'd like it at first....I'm not a fan of Harry Potter type books. But it is a very sweet love story. I think Edward Cullen has ruined mortal men for me! :wubu:


haha I totally agree. No mortal man could ever live up to Edward Cullen! I am really picky about books and it's difficult for me to start one and be able to not get bored with it but Stephenie Meyer has me hooked! I suggested it to my sister and one of my close friends and they both absolutely loved it. Have any Twilight fans read her other book, The Host? I found it more difficult to get into...


----------



## Donna (Nov 3, 2008)

AnotherJessica said:


> haha I totally agree. No mortal man could ever live up to Edward Cullen! I am really picky about books and it's difficult for me to start one and be able to not get bored with it but Stephenie Meyer has me hooked! I suggested it to my sister and one of my close friends and they both absolutely loved it. Have any Twilight fans read her other book, The Host? I found it more difficult to get into...



Yes, I read the Host recently as well and it was a bit difficult to get into. I guess I was expecting another Edward to jump out and grab my conciousness. As with most books, though, I have set it aside and will re-read it again ina month or so and see if looking at it with different eyes will change my perception. 

As far as what I am reading now...I finished Memory Keeper's Daughter (loved it!) and I tore through Catherine Coulter's book Wizard's Daughter this weekend. I have a couple new (to me, not newly published) Nicholas Sparks' novels staring me in the face. But Sparks is a sure tear jerker so I am thinking I might start Inkheart instead. It's supposed to be for kids, but there's a movie coming out staring Brendan Frasier, so I best read the book before I go to the movie (I hate seeing the movie first.)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 11, 2008)

Donna said:


> The Twilight Series consists of
> 
> Twilight
> New Moon
> ...



*I picked up Twilight last nite in Barnes and Noble and 50 pages later I BOUGHT IT...lol...I never buy books anymore...but decided I would splurge $11!!!...I finished Dead Until Dark by Charlaine Harris (what True Blood is based on) and was not impressed at all.........blahhhhhh*


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 11, 2008)

I recently finished reading "My Sister's Keeper" by Jodi Picoult. Very good book. Needed a box of tissues handy. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm reading a guitar book,IT by Stephen King and a book about Jack The Ripper.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 11, 2008)

oh i just read a book by Jodi Picoult called "Keeping Faith" which was really good so i started looking for more books by her. 

right now i'm reading "Son of a Witch" by Gregory MaGuire. A different take on Wizard of Oz....which is different. I've not made up my mind about it yet. 



SpecialK said:


> I recently finished reading "My Sister's Keeper" by Jodi Picoult. Very good book. Needed a box of tissues handy. I'd recommend it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I'm thinking of getting some books on size acceptance and fat admiration. There seems there's a lack of those kinds of books here in Alexandria. lol

But as for now... I'm reading the entire MegaMan NT Warrior manga series!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, plans had changed... after _Hamlet_ I read a couple of Philip K. Dick's short stories, and I'm now reading Michael Crichton's _Prey_- 'cause it's just something I do, I read a book by an author that I know I'll like upon news of their death. A bit morbid, but what the hell. I did it with Vonnegut last year, too.

But dear lord, how did I not read any of Crichton's stuff before? I'm loving this book.


----------



## MattB (Nov 11, 2008)

Reading "Hey Rube" by Hunter S. Thompson...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 11, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> I recently finished reading "My Sister's Keeper" by Jodi Picoult. Very good book. Needed a box of tissues handy. I'd recommend it.





largenlovely said:


> oh i just read a book by Jodi Picoult called "Keeping Faith" which was really good so i started looking for more books by her.
> 
> right now i'm reading "Son of a Witch" by Gregory MaGuire. A different take on Wizard of Oz....which is different. I've not made up my mind about it yet.



*I think I have read every one of Jodi Picoults' books..if you liked these...you should defenitely read her last one (i think its her latest that is)....Change of Heart....and 19 minutes, both pretty awesome in MY opinion*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 11, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> I'm reading IT by Stephen King and a book about Jack The Ripper.



*I USED to like Stephen King, IT and THE STAND were probably 2 of my all time favorites....and I am a serial killer fanatic as well..in fact just watched a horrible JACK THE RIPPER movie on some tv channel..it was modern and SUCKED...but I love all the big time serial killer stories....sick...ya?*


----------



## Donna (Nov 11, 2008)

A friend of mine from work just gave me fourteen Janet Evanovich novels (Stephanie Plum series) so I think I shall be busy for a while. :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 11, 2008)

Donna said:


> A friend of mine from work just gave me fourteen Janet Evanovich novels (Stephanie Plum series) so I think I shall be busy for a while. :happy:


*
hmmmmmmm let me know what you think...I do not think I have read anything by her...mysteries right?*


----------



## Donna (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, I think so. I am finishing up Pride and Prejudice tonight and then I will start One For the Money tomorrow on lunch. I hope there isn't too much romance in the Evanovich books...I've been reading too many tear jerkers lately.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 11, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> oh i just read a book by Jodi Picoult called "Keeping Faith" which was really good so i started looking for more books by her.
> 
> right now i'm reading "Son of a Witch" by Gregory MaGuire. A different take on Wizard of Oz....which is different. I've not made up my mind about it yet.



I've read all of Jodi Picoult's books. She's one of my personal favorites.

I also just recently read "Wicked" and am currently on "Son of A Witch." I loved the first book ... exploration/social commentary on the nature of evil. The second, though ... I'm having a more difficult time getting into. More about seeking redemption, it seems. I like the concept, but don't like how he's setting it up. 

I'm dying to get my hands on Stephen King's new book, which is due out tomorrow. Was soooo disappointed when I went to the bookstore today & saw that it wasn't there. New releases are usually out on Tuesdays, but since this is Veteran's Day, I guess they put it off until Wednesday.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2008)

I love Jodi Picoult! _My Sister's Keeper_ made me cry like a freakin baby. LOL. _Nineteen Minutes_ was pretty good too. I haven't read anything else by her yet, but she's on my list of books to buy.

Right now, I'm reading "It's Only Temporary: The Good News and Bad News of Being Alive" by Evan Handler. It's his memoirs of his life after his recovery from acute myelogenous leukemia. It's also a signed copy.  lol


----------



## 0nlnn (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I just recently finished A Game of Thrones, by George R R Martin, and I am half way through Larry Nevin's Draco Tavern story collection. I even dusted off my old copies of the Spawn comics and start to reread them (once again -_-)


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm dying to get my hands on Jodi Picoult's "Nineteen Minutes" or "Plain Truth" at the moment!! I became an instant fan after "Keeping Faith".

I realized i was reading "Son of A Witch" out of order, but I was limited in my selection from Walmart lol. The book store is actually a distance from here and my curiosity got the best of me when i saw it...so i figured what the hell. I imagine i'll have to look for "Wicked" on amazon soon, especially since you just gave it a good rating. So far though, "Son of a Witch" is keeping my interest...His search for Nor has reminded me of Voltaire's "Candide" in a way...his memories of her and her innocence from when he knew her. After such tragedy i imagine she'll be completely different when he finds her...it just seems like that type of journey. So far it's keeping my interest though...i just hope i'm not disappointed in the end.



TraciJo67 said:


> I've read all of Jodi Picoult's books. She's one of my personal favorites.
> 
> I also just recently read "Wicked" and am currently on "Son of A Witch." I loved the first book ... exploration/social commentary on the nature of evil. The second, though ... I'm having a more difficult time getting into. More about seeking redemption, it seems. I like the concept, but don't like how he's setting it up.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 12, 2008)

oohhh i'm gonna have to look for this one too!!



SMA413 said:


> I love Jodi Picoult! _My Sister's Keeper_ made me cry like a freakin baby. LOL.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 12, 2008)

oh yet another one i'll have to be on the lookout for!!!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *....Change of Heart....*


----------



## Tooz (Nov 12, 2008)

Readin' that now. It's kind of cool that, for once, it's a book set in Maine that isn't set in SOUTHERN Maine. I think. The town and surrounding geography are fictional, but in the first 60 pages there are several references to the mid-East coast of Maine. The book was lent to me by someone. When I started reading, I didn't know it was set here. ANYWAY, aside from some super hard to read gore, the book has been entertaining.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 12, 2008)

Rereading Watchmen by Alan Moore. One of those books you have to read 3-4 times to get all the subtext.

Also involved in reading The Last Days of Krypton by Kevin J. Anderson. 

I started reading a huge fact book on Ancient Egypt (light bathroom reading) but it's relatively slow. Book alone weighs 2 lbs.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 12, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> oh yet another one i'll have to be on the lookout for!!!



*(L+L) Don't you have a library nearby that you can get stuff at?
Amazon usually has that stuff used and cheap though.... did you read 19 minutes or The Tenth Circle?....

see below link 
*
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...ks&field-keywords=jodi+picoult&sprefix=jodi+p


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 12, 2008)

sadly the library is just about as far as the book store....i'm kinda on the outskirts of town in the country a lil bit. So far the only Jodi Picoult book i've read is "Keeping Faith" but i'm on the lookout for more of her stuff. I've been using Amazon here lately...and thank you for the link!!! that makes it much easier hehe



HDANGEL15 said:


> *(L+L) Don't you have a library nearby that you can get stuff at?
> Amazon usually has that stuff used and cheap though.... did you read 19 minutes or The Tenth Circle?....
> 
> see below link
> ...


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

I took a day last week and read Nightshade by John Saul and then I read Lost Boy,Lost Girl by Peter Straub.Sometimes I just cant stop.

I found a website that is totally addictive called Swaptree.I'm in deep.You send people books,cd's,movies or games and they send you one of their books or whatever they've already read or seen.I have books all over the house and this is a great way to get books I want without buying them.I just trade an old one.Postage is a lot cheaper than a new book.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I realized i was reading "Son of A Witch" out of order, but I was limited in my selection from Walmart lol. The book store is actually a distance from here and my curiosity got the best of me when i saw it...so i figured what the hell. I imagine i'll have to look for "Wicked" on amazon soon, especially since you just gave it a good rating. So far though, "Son of a Witch" is keeping my interest...His search for Nor has reminded me of Voltaire's "Candide" in a way...his memories of her and her innocence from when he knew her. After such tragedy i imagine she'll be completely different when he finds her...it just seems like that type of journey. So far it's keeping my interest though...i just hope i'm not disappointed in the end.




Melissa, you really would have loved "Wicked". It is so much better than the sequel ... and that book would make a lot more sense to you (or at least, be far richer in detailed meaning, if you knew the backdrop). I really loved "Wicked" ... I rushed out to buy the 2nd novel within minutes of finishing the first. Literally. I went to Walgreens on my lunch break, praying that it was there. 

It's not that I dislike it ... just that I had such high expectations. Part of it is, I suppose, that Elphaba was such a dynamic character to me. Liir, less so. I'm about 3/4 through "Son of a ..." and I have to admit, got bored and skipped through to the final few pages. I won't divulge the details, but I did very much like how it ended. Now I have to go back and fill myself in on why it ended as it did.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 13, 2008)

I've found "Wicked" on amazon..but what i MAY wind up doing is finishing this, going back and reading "Wicked"..and then RE-reading "Son of a Witch" lol...i saw the commentary on "Son of a Witch" on amazon and another person pretty much said the same thing as you....that reading "Wicked" first really explained a lot and was needed to fully understand "Son of a Witch".

Leave it to me to do something back assward lol



TraciJo67 said:


> Melissa, you really would have loved "Wicked". It is so much better than the sequel ... and that book would make a lot more sense to you (or at least, be far richer in detailed meaning, if you knew the backdrop). I really loved "Wicked" ... I rushed out to buy the 2nd novel within minutes of finishing the first. Literally. I went to Walgreens on my lunch break, praying that it was there.
> 
> It's not that I dislike it ... just that I had such high expectations. Part of it is, I suppose, that Elphaba was such a dynamic character to me. Liir, less so. I'm about 3/4 through "Son of a ..." and I have to admit, got bored and skipped through to the final few pages. I won't divulge the details, but I did very much like how it ended. Now I have to go back and fill myself in on why it ended as it did.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 13, 2008)

Joe bought my first Christmas present this week. He got it in the mail at work today and brought it home. He can never keep presents a secret until Christmas.

Sitting on my lap at this very moment is the Twilight series.

I'm cracking the first one open now!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 13, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Joe bought my first Christmas present this week. He got it in the mail at work today and brought it home. He can never keep presents a secret until Christmas.
> 
> Sitting on my lap at this very moment is the Twilight series.
> 
> I'm cracking the first one open now!



*omg....i SAT IN Barnes + Noble on Monday nite and read the first 50 pages and realized I HAD to buy TWILIGhT (in 2 days I am on page 258, so as you can see, it's a real page turner for me.... the 2nd one (new moon) is on hold at the library now....and I will pick it up in a day or 2... your new husband is a keeper if he already bought you THE ENTIRE SET.....she says JEALOUS AS HELL!!! 

btw...opening at a theatre near you NEXT friday the 21st*


----------



## Donna (Nov 13, 2008)

Ladies, book one is awesome....but it reallllllly gets interesting in book two. warning: have plenty of tissues handy when reading, though. Trust me.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 13, 2008)

Donna said:


> Ladies, book one is awesome....but it reallllllly gets interesting in book two. warning: have plenty of tissues handy when reading, though. Trust me.



*duly ntoed...thanks ((DONNA)))

I haven't been this excited about a series of books since the CHARLAINE HARRIS, which were an extreme let down in comparision...*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 13, 2008)

I only read for about an hour and a half tonight, but I'm about 120 pages in. Great so far!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 13, 2008)

_How to Get Over Any Man, in Ten Easy Steps
_
Nah, just kidding.

I'm reading Antonio Gramsci's _Prison Notebooks._


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> _How to Get Over Any Man, in Ten Easy Steps
> _



Like that's all that hard.

You can get over pretty much anyone in one.

It's just knocking them down that can be a bit tough.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 14, 2008)

just ordered this and am (not so) patiently waiting for it to arrive. so f excited. dunno why i waited so long to read this. i practically j/o to every graphic novel about relationships ever


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just finished Twilight. It was wonderful! Now I'm cracking open New Moon!

I'm gonna have to put the book down at some point today to catch up on homework and housework!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 14, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Just finished Twilight. It was wonderful! Now I'm cracking open New Moon!
> 
> I'm gonna have to put the book down at some point today to catch up on homework and housework!



*OMG....I have about 100 pages left..but am on a bus trip to NYC tomorrow and have NEW MOON ready to go.....I guess you really liked it!

I am so addicted I got the book on CD, and I was driving an hour today and got to continue in the story LOL....*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 14, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG....I have about 100 pages left..but am on a bus trip to NYC tomorrow and have NEW MOON ready to go.....I guess you really liked it!
> 
> I am so addicted I got the book on CD, and I was driving an hour today and got to continue in the story LOL....*



I do really enjoy it. lol... I'm kind of a quick reader. I finally did some cleaning around the house and now I'm back to reading again. About 80 pages into the second book... And yes, in need of tissues. Oy.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> I do really enjoy it. lol... I'm kind of a quick reader. I finally did some cleaning around the house and now I'm back to reading again. About 80 pages into the second book... And yes, in need of tissues. Oy.



*So i was up at 5am to get to the bus by 6:30am...and as I approached I realized I FORGOT THE BOOK IN MY CAR,...(stayed at gf's house and my car was in her driveway).........I wAS SO PISSSSSSSSSSSSSed....but I finished
TWILIGHT...and was quite suprised by the ending....I am going to sleep now with NEW MOON......kleenex / sheets ready to go ..thanks for the warning*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2008)

I just finished Stephen King's new collection of short stories, "Just After Sunset." 

There were a few very good ones, and more than a few real clunkers. 

My favorite was "The Things They Left Behind", which was King's spin on the horror of 9/11. 

This one, though, I'd recommend that people wait for the paperback. Wasn't King's best effort, and most of the stories have already been published elsewhere.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

"the Art of War" is one of my favorite books. currently I'm reading "the guide to happiness" by the Dali lama .

i really stopped reading books a while back and just read more to learn and kind of discover new things rather then entertainment of a story.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 16, 2008)

borrowed this from my boyf while i wait for blankets.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> borrowed this from my boyf while i wait for blankets.



i wish i lived close to you guys so i could steal all your fine graphic novels that i am too poor to buy presently.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Nov 16, 2008)

I am normally an an avid reader of fiction and auto bios, but I am currently reading, Story: Substance, Structure, Style and The Principles of Screenwriting by Robert Mckee, and I am amazed by how good it is.

I received the book as a gift and was expecting it to be another, in a long line of, writer's how-to's, but it is a genuinely thought provoking tome.

I highly recommend this if you are interested in the craft and psychology of writing. It also provides a great deal of insight into screenwriting and filmmaking. I'm already looking at, and listening to films differently.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 16, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i wish i lived close to you guys so i could steal all your fine graphic novels that i am too poor to buy presently.



god you are preaching to the choir! i've blown most of my paychecks on comics way too many times. you should check amazon for used deals! i've gotten some good ones recently.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

missaf said:


> I got Twilight from my Aunt, and read the teaser for the second book. I'm hooked!
> 
> I've started reading some Evanovich. It's a little different to get into for me, but I'm giving it a go.


*
((MISSAF))) doesn't Twilight rock...started NEW MOON this morning....over 100 pages into it...and digging it*



troubadours said:


> just ordered this and am (not so) patiently waiting for it to arrive. so f excited. dunno why i waited so long to read this. i practically j/o to every graphic novel about relationships ever


*
((troubadoours))) I see you read many graphic novels..and good author you recommend to try one, that you really enjoyed?*




TraciJo67 said:


> I just finished Stephen King's new collection of short stories, "Just After Sunset."
> 
> There were a few very good ones, and more than a few real clunkers.
> 
> ...



*
((TraciJo)) Thanks for the insight on Stephen King collection...Ya I might take one out at the librarry, but chances are....probably not...kinda been there done it.and sick of him *


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 16, 2008)

A couple of things. Just finished re-reading DC's _Identity Crisis_ so I've started re-reading all the build-up & hoo-haa to _Infinite Crisis_ (which I will then re-read, obviously). On the suggestion of a mate I will then pick up the trades of _52_. I'm just about to start on Ross O'Carroll-Kelly's _South Dublin: How To Get By On, Like, 10,000 A Day_.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 16, 2008)

*
((troubadoours))) I see you read many graphic novels..and good author you recommend to try one, that you really enjoyed?*

DEFINITELY. okay, so my favorite favorite author is jeffrey brown. his "big three" are "unlikely" "clumsy" and "AEIOU (any easy intimacy)". each one of these deals with a major relationship he had - "unlikely" is his first love/loss of virginity story; "clumsy" deals with a bittersweet long distance relationship; and "AEIOU" is about a relationship with a girl who has some depression issues that ends kind of abruptly. my favorite is "clumsy"...it's the first one i read and it just really resonates with me.

daniel clowes is a pretty ace author too, he did "ghost world" and "david boring," both of which i love a lot. i feel that "ghost world" is more accessible. it centers around recent high-school graduate enid's summer and her issues with her friends, family and boys. it's also very funny. "david boring" is more of a sci-fi type deal, and deals with the title character's obsession with fat asses (yes!) and his quest for that one perfect sexual experience. however, there's a bunch of weird subplots involving murder and germ warfare. it took me a few reads to appreciate it fully.

adrian tomine is the only other dude i read religiously. he did a series i love called "optic nerve." some of them have several chapters, but most of them are one story. there's an amazing trilogy that finished up pretty recently about an azn couple. the girl is very devoted to her culture and her boyf is obsessed with white chicks. this causes ~drama~ and she moves to nyc for an internship and...well you will have to read and find out!

:3


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

DEFINITELY. okay, so my favorite favorite author is jeffrey brown. his "big three" are "unlikely" "clumsy" and "AEIOU (any easy intimacy)". each one of these deals with a major relationship he had - "unlikely" is his first love/loss of virginity story; "clumsy" deals with a bittersweet long distance relationship; and "AEIOU" is about a relationship with a girl who has some depression issues that ends kind of abruptly. my favorite is "clumsy"...it's the first one i read and it just really resonates with me.

daniel clowes is a pretty ace author too, he did "ghost world" and "david boring," both of which i love a lot. i feel that "ghost world" is more accessible. it centers around recent high-school graduate enid's summer and her issues with her friends, family and boys. it's also very funny. "david boring" is more of a sci-fi type deal, and deals with the title character's obsession with fat asses (yes!) and his quest for that one perfect sexual experience. however, there's a bunch of weird subplots involving murder and germ warfare. it took me a few reads to appreciate it fully.

adrian tomine is the only other dude i read religiously. he did a series i love called "optic nerve." some of them have several chapters, but most of them are one story. there's an amazing trilogy that finished up pretty recently about an azn couple. the girl is very devoted to her culture and her boyf is obsessed with white chicks. this causes ~drama~ and she moves to nyc for an internship and...well you will have to read and find out!

:3[/QUOTE]

*((troubadours)) Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated, I have a gf that I just hooked up to digitally print her first graphic novel (348 pgs!!) and I have never read one.......IC I <3 MY LIBRARY!! I can totally check out other genres and it is FREE..as in no $....I have a hold on Unlikely, Clumsy and Summer blonde (adrians first book)...psyched...I am such a library whore...I use the helluva them....and feel cheap and love it...*


----------



## troubadours (Nov 16, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> DEFINITELY. okay, so my favorite favorite author is jeffrey brown. his "big three" are "unlikely" "clumsy" and "AEIOU (any easy intimacy)". each one of these deals with a major relationship he had - "unlikely" is his first love/loss of virginity story; "clumsy" deals with a bittersweet long distance relationship; and "AEIOU" is about a relationship with a girl who has some depression issues that ends kind of abruptly. my favorite is "clumsy"...it's the first one i read and it just really resonates with me.
> 
> daniel clowes is a pretty ace author too, he did "ghost world" and "david boring," both of which i love a lot. i feel that "ghost world" is more accessible. it centers around recent high-school graduate enid's summer and her issues with her friends, family and boys. it's also very funny. "david boring" is more of a sci-fi type deal, and deals with the title character's obsession with fat asses (yes!) and his quest for that one perfect sexual experience. however, there's a bunch of weird subplots involving murder and germ warfare. it took me a few reads to appreciate it fully.
> 
> ...



*((troubadours)) Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated, I have a gf that I just hooked up to digitally print her first graphic novel (348 pgs!!) and I have never read one.......IC I <3 MY LIBRARY!! I can totally check out other genres and it is FREE..as in no $....I have a hold on Unlikely, Clumsy and Summer blonde (adrians first book)...psyched...I am such a library whore...I use the helluva them....and feel cheap and love it...*[/QUOTE]

wow! that is great, i'd be interested in reading hers. i hope you enjoy the novels i recommended...if i remember correctly summer blonde is a collection of a few of the first issues of optic nerve? should be a good read either way :B


----------



## Donna (Nov 16, 2008)

I had to set the Evanovich aside. I'm having trouble getting into the first book in her series (and I am anal, I have to read the series in order or my OCD drives me insane.) Plus, I ran across a Sherrilyn Kenyon dark hunter novel that I previously missed so I am devouring it. Then I will have to read her novel Acheron again because this new novel, One Silent Night, comes before Acheron.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> wow! that is great, i'd be interested in reading hers. i hope you enjoy the novels i recommended...if i remember correctly summer blonde is a collection of a few of the first issues of optic nerve? should be a good read either way :B


*
you are exactly correct this is what the library says:*

Author: Tomine, Adrian, 1974-
Call number: GRAPHIC NOVEL T
Pub. Info: Montreal : Drawn & Quarterly, 2003.
Extent: 132 p. :
Notes: Stories originally published in issues 5-8, of Adrian Tomine's comic book series, Optic nerve.
Contents: Alter ego -- Summer blonde -- Hawaiian getaway -- Bomb scare.
Subjects: Comic books, strips, etc.
Graphic novels.


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

Living Your Past Lives-Carl Schlotterbeck

I don't think I have any past lives


----------



## TotallyReal (Nov 17, 2008)

Every Day Of My Life I Wake Up And Speed Read Finnegans Wake With One Eye And Gravitys Rainbow With The Other While Doing Push Ups And Investing In My Future Through Eating Right And Prayer, When I Am Done With Both Books (Simultaneously) I Allow Myself To Read "Popular" Fiction Such As Donald Barthelme And The Instruction Manuals For Plasma Televisions


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 18, 2008)

My brother was asking to get some of his books from my house, he made me go look for the Ender Trilogy (Speaker for the Dead and on). Because of him, I've picked up Ender's Game to read it for probably the 5th time.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> My brother was asking to get some of his books from my house, he made me go look for the Ender Trilogy (Speaker for the Dead and on). Because of him, I've picked up Ender's Game to read it for probably the 5th time.


*
BJ....tell me about Ender's Game..please....if you read it 4x already..must be pretty special....share?
*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

These are the two books I'm carrying around in my purse. I've started Stealing Jesus.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> These are the two books I'm carrying around in my purse. I've started Stealing Jesus.


*
Bastard out of Carolina is AMAZING....heart breaker of a story, there was a movie made on it as well....http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115633/*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> BJ....tell me about Ender's Game..please....if you read it 4x already..must be pretty special....share?
> *



I would be happy to discuss Ender's Game, were I any good at analyzing it. I'm no good at that "in-depth meaning" stuff. I just really enjoy the story, and how Orson Scott Card portrays his characters (again, not any good at interpretting or explaining it though). It's a really good book and I'd recommend it to anyone with an interest in it. Perhaps you could Amazon Wishlist it?

If you are still interested in a summary or the plot of it, just PM me what you want answered. Don't want to spoil anything for anyone.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 18, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> Every Day Of My Life I Wake Up And Speed Read Finnegans Wake With One Eye And Gravitys Rainbow With The Other While Doing Push Ups And Investing In My Future Through Eating Right And Prayer, When I Am Done With Both Books (Simultaneously) I Allow Myself To Read "Popular" Fiction Such As Donald Barthelme And The Instruction Manuals For Plasma Televisions



Wow You Are So Lieterate and Well Red Can I Have You're Number :eat2:


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

Anything I've ever read by Orson Scott Card is excellent.He is an amazing writer.The Seventh Son series just blows me away.Try Half.com,I have several things wishlisted on there by him.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 18, 2008)

In relation to the Star Trek movie thread, and as a secondary list for BlackJack Jeeves, my list of favorite Star Trek novels. 

I will admit a conceit ahead of time that almost every Peter David novel is presented here; he is probably the best Trek writer I have yet read. I won't list his New Frontier series because I believe all of them--save for the last one ("Missing In Action"), which I feel cheated on since he jumps ahead a few years--are worthy reading. I will say the one thing that David does best is fuse TOS plots and ideas to Next Gen characters, so in Vendetta for example, he uses a plot/episode from the Kirk-era as a tie in to how older civilizations may have battled the Borg. Same with the Imzadi and Q-Squared series. The man does his homework.

Here is the Wiki reference for all of the published novels so far:

TOS = Original Series
Anything written by D.C. Fontana, A.C. Crispin or Diane Duane
Star Trek II novelization (amazing book that really fleshes out the crew of the Regula I station)
The IDIC Epidemic
Kobayashi Maru
Prime Directive
Spock's World (a somewhat historical retrospective of the Vulcan race)
The Pandora Principle
The Lost Years and Flag Full of Stars
Vulcan's Forge
To Reign in Hell (the Eugenics Wars books are a prequel to this, which is in itself a prequel to Star Trek II)

TNG = Next Gen
Strike Zone
A Rock and a Hard Place
Metamorphosis (big novel - Data becomes a human)
Gulliver's Fugitives
Eyes of the Beholders
Vendetta (big novel - about the best Borg novel/story yet written)
Q-In-Law (David does a great job writing Q and Lwaxana Troi)
Imzadi (big novel - one of the best ever written, imho); Imzadi II was sort of a cop-out and not even in the same class as the first
Relics (novelization of the episode where Scotty is resurrected)
Dark Mirror
Q-Squared (Giant novel)
Intellivore
Q-Continuum (3-book series)
Dyson Sphere
Immortal Coil
Genesis Wave
Maximum Warp
Resistance
Q&A
Before Dishonor
Greater Than The Sum

DS9 = Deep Space 9
The Millenium series (3 books)
Dominion War (good series overall, covers TNG as well)
The Lives of Dax
Section 31 (This is a four-book series covering all the different series of Trek; I highly recommend it since it gets into some nice geeky bits)
Mission Gamma

VOY = Voyager
Seven of Nine
Endgame
The Nanotech War
Homecoming/The Farther Shore - novels set after their return to Earth
Dark Passions (lesbian mirror universe storylines...surprised it got published given the subject matter)

Misc:
Starfleet Corps of Engineers (SCE) - Not a bad series with a decent premise, but got bored after the first six or so. Quite popular.
Gateways - A multi-series crossover regarding the Iconian Gateway technology from the 2nd season TNG episode "Contagion".


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I would be happy to discuss Ender's Game, were I any good at analyzing it. I'm no good at that "in-depth meaning" stuff. I just really enjoy the story, and how Orson Scott Card portrays his characters (again, not any good at interpretting or explaining it though). It's a really good book and I'd recommend it to anyone with an interest in it. Perhaps you could Amazon Wishlist it?
> 
> If you are still interested in a summary or the plot of it, just PM me what you want answered. Don't want to spoil anything for anyone.



*googled it..ya sci fi I am not a fan of at all...... i like really literate stuff like VAMPIRE stories *


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *googled it..ya sci fi I am not a fan of at all...... i like really literate stuff like VAMPIRE stories *



So sci-fi isn't "literate stuff"?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> So sci-fi isn't "literate stuff"?



*hellllz ya.......way too literate for this trashy vampire reader *


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

Just finished The Ice Queen by Alice Hoffman.If I'd let myself I'd have wept buckets.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

steely said:


> Just finished The Ice Queen by Alice Hoffman.If I'd let myself I'd have wept buckets.


*
I really enjoy ALL of her books....she's such a creative writer, and although they all deal some what with magic, they are not all alike in any way to me.​*


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

There is this magical quality to her writing that just touches me in a way no other writer does.I've noticed that the more she writes the more heart wrenching it becomes.That may be a change in me,thawing out a little with each book.

I'd love to be able to live from that perspective of magic in your everyday life.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 19, 2008)

Grabbed a copy of Alan Moore's and Dave Gibbon's "Watchmen."

The movie will likely disappoint, even though David Hayter (voice of Solid Snake of Metal Gear Solid fame) penned most the screenplay. [He also did the first two X-Men movies] Alan Moore {who hates his stuff getting made into movies} said himself that Hayter's screenplay is about as good as it will get on-screen, but says he will not go and see it when it is done.


----------



## TotallyReal (Nov 19, 2008)

troubadours said:


> Wow You Are So Lieterate and Well Red Can I Have You're Number :eat2:



I Am Sorry I Do Not Use Telephones Only Books And Prayer


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 20, 2008)

Okay, so I've been super busy this week... I haven't seen or talked to anyone outside of class and Joe, but I have been able to slip a little reading in between classes and/or right before bed. I'm done with Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and am now halfway through Breaking Dawn. 

I love these books, but am struggling a bit with the last one. It's only because of a certain character I'm not fond of. Still, enjoying it very much! My middle schoolers have informed me that it has a great ending. Here's hoping!

I'm also going to start reading Darkly Dreaming Dexter shortly. We're big fans of the show and Joe bought me the book for Christmas (another present he wasn't able to hold onto).


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 20, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay, so I've been super busy this week... I haven't seen or talked to anyone outside of class and Joe, but I have been able to slip a little reading in between classes and/or right before bed. I'm done with Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and am now halfway through Breaking Dawn.
> 
> I love these books, but am struggling a bit with the last one. It's only because of a certain character I'm not fond of. Still, enjoying it very much! My middle schoolers have informed me that it has a great ending. Here's hoping!
> 
> I'm also going to start reading Darkly Dreaming Dexter shortly. We're big fans of the show and Joe bought me the book for Christmas (another present he wasn't able to hold onto).


*
wut.......done with the FIRST 3 already....damn girl....I have nothing but time on my hands and only 1/2 way through NEW MOON, which was dragging, but is about to pick up radically I THINK..

o no u didnnnnt...the dexter series is also based on a book!!!!!!!! damn....I'm never gonna catch up ..you are a voracious reader.....I LOVE DEXTER...and nip/tuck coming back in january *


----------



## steely (Nov 25, 2008)

This weekend I read The Sugar Cage,Odd Thomas and just finished up the Deathly Hallows.I really enjoyed Odd Thomas now I need to find the sequel.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 25, 2008)

steely said:


> This weekend I read The Sugar Cage,Odd Thomas and just finished up the Deathly Hallows.I really enjoyed Odd Thomas now I need to find the sequel.



*I was not a fan of ODD THOMAS.....I kinda struggled through it.....I am 40 pages away from finishing NEW MOON...and ECLIPSE is standing by..ready for ME in both cd / book format so I can listen on my way to/from Pittsburgh Thursday/Friday*


----------



## steely (Nov 25, 2008)

Odd Thomas was very similar to Lost Boy,Lost Girl by Peter Straub.It was not an easy read.I finished 700 pages of Deathly Hallows in about 8 hours.It took me two days to read Odd Thomas.They were more involved and you had more to keep up with during the story.I don't know what to try next.Something will come along that interests me.Probably something odd,I enjoy books that are unusual.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Totally done with the Twilight Saga as of 2 days ago.... Took me just over a week.

Now on to the Dexter book... I definitely want to go get some more vampire books though, I enjoy those so much!


----------



## Donna (Nov 25, 2008)

If you like vampires, check out Sherrilyn Kenyon's Dark Hunter series. Lynsay Sands (the Argeneau Family series) , Christine Feehan and Katie MacAllister are good, too. If you like your vampires with a sense of humor, also give MaryJanice Davidson's Queen Betsy series a run.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Donna said:


> If you like vampires, check out Sherrilyn Kenyon's Dark Hunter series. Lynsay Sands (the Argeneau Family series) , Christine Feehan and Katie MacAllister are good, too. If you like your vampires with a sense of humor, also give MaryJanice Davidson's Queen Betsy series a run.



Thank You!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 26, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Totally done with the Twilight Saga as of 2 days ago.... Took me just over a week.
> 
> Now on to the Dexter book... I definitely want to go get some more vampire books though, I enjoy those so much!


*
wow...you are a voracious reader...I just started Eclipse this morning....have you tried the southern vampire series by Charlaine Harris?*


----------



## steely (Nov 26, 2008)

I went through my vampire phase when Anne Rice did her Vampire Series.I kind of burned myself out back then.


----------



## shinyapple (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm so glad I'm not the only Twilight fan on here! I've read the series a few times and was 4th in line at the theater for the midnight show the day it opened. Obsessed much? LOL

Have any of you been to her website to read the beginning draft of "Midnight Sun"? It's "Twilight" written from Edward's perspective. It answered some of the lingering background questions I had after reading the series and it explained a lot about why he is the way he is. The draft was leaked online while she was still writing it, so she decided to post the first 264 pages while she finishes the book. She has said the final draft will have changes, but it still sucked me in. I stayed up until 4am reading it once I found it!

Now I just need to find my own Edward Cullen....who likes fat girls, of course :smitten:


----------



## snows (Dec 2, 2008)

Just finished reading 'A portrait of the Artist as a Young Man' by James Joyce and it was seriously maybe the greatest book I've ever read. Joyce has the best characterization I've ever seen and his prose is beyond amazing.

I also finished rereading Rant by Chuck Palanhuick(sp), it was pretty good especially considering it's a fictional oral biography. The author does grate on the nerves at times though.

I'm either going to keep reading 'The Rainbow' by D.H. Lawrence or try and actually finish 'War and Peace'


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

shinyapple said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only Twilight fan on here! I've read the series a few times and was 4th in line at the theater for the midnight show the day it opened. Obsessed much? LOL
> 
> Have any of you been to her website to read the beginning draft of "Midnight Sun"? It's "Twilight" written from Edward's perspective. It answered some of the lingering background questions I had after reading the series and it explained a lot about why he is the way he is. The draft was leaked online while she was still writing it, so she decided to post the first 264 pages while she finishes the book. She has said the final draft will have changes, but it still sucked me in. I stayed up until 4am reading it once I found it!
> 
> Now I just need to find my own Edward Cullen....who likes fat girls, of course :smitten:



*wow...had no idea about that...I am about 150 pages away from finishing Eclipse...then off to the library to pick up NEW DAWN which is on hold for me...I will wait til then to check out the online posting...sounds very cool....

and I am not into COLD BODIES pressed up against me HEHEHE (ala Edward Cullen)...i seek out heat radiating fat guys personally speaking 
*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

snows said:


> Just finished reading 'A portrait of the Artist as a Young Man' by James Joyce and it was seriously maybe the greatest book I've ever read. Joyce has the best characterization I've ever seen and his prose is beyond amazing.
> 
> I also finished rereading Rant by Chuck Palanhuick(sp), it was pretty good especially considering it's a fictional oral biography. The author does grate on the nerves at times though.
> 
> I'm either going to keep reading 'The Rainbow' by D.H. Lawrence or try and actually finish 'War and Peace'



*wow quite an impressive amount of literature there, James Joyce + D.H. Lawrence...not sure I have attempted anything by either writer? 

however Chuck Palahnuick..is a favorite of Dr P Marshalls, who suggested CHOKE to me...I know he wrote fight club..perhaps a book that was as / more enjoyable in the visual form to myself*


----------



## QueenB (Dec 2, 2008)

i bought a book about patsy cline for a dollar today. gonna read that.


----------



## steely (Dec 2, 2008)

Just finished Blackbird House,another Alice Hoffman.I'm trying to gather the Incarnations of Immortality series by Piers Anthony.I read them years ago but I think I'd like to read them again.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 2, 2008)

The Lovely Bones






&

Heavier than Heaven







I've read them both before, but thought a repeat would be nice...


----------



## mejix (Dec 2, 2008)

anybody here visits librarything.com? nice forums for readers.

anyhoo, just finished _the dissappointment artist_ by jonathan lethem which was, well, dissappointing. next is a toss up: _blindness_ by jose saramago or _sin in the second city_ by karen abbott


----------



## steely (Dec 2, 2008)

The Lovely Bones just about killed me.I had to lie down for days.It was the same with Fall On Your Knees.Sometimes they just drain me to the point of exhaustion.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

steely said:


> The Lovely Bones just about killed me.I had to lie down for days.It was the same with Fall On Your Knees.Sometimes they just drain me to the point of exhaustion.



*I really enjoyed The Lovely Bones.....theres a movie in production with Mark Wahberg.... for potential release in 2009*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

steely said:


> Just finished Blackbird House,another Alice Hoffman.I'm trying to gather the Incarnations of Immortality series by Piers Anthony.I read them years ago but I think I'd like to read them again.



*The last book I read by Alice Hoffman was The Ice Queen.....how was Blackbird House?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

mejix said:


> anybody here visits librarything.com? nice forums for readers.
> 
> anyhoo, just finished _the dissappointment artist_ by jonathan lethem which was, well, dissappointing. next is a toss up: _blindness_ by jose saramago or _sin in the second city_ by karen abbott



*wow that looks seriously interesting and a nice way to keep track of what you have read or want to read...thanks for sharing that link:
http://www.librarything.com/ not familiar with any of the authors you are currently reading or thinking about...*


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 2, 2008)

Lovely Bones was great.
I highly recommend Me & Emma by Elizabeth Flock

I'd also highly recommend www.paperbackswap.com - I'm swapping books left and right for free (well, media mail shipping, but that's all.)! And they don't have to be paperbacks!

I'm in the middle of "The Appeal" by Grisham. Not sure what I'll move onto next. Depends on my mood.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Lovely Bones was great.
> I highly recommend Me & Emma by Elizabeth Flock
> 
> I'd also highly recommend www.paperbackswap.com - I'm swapping books left and right for free (well, media mail shipping, but that's all.)! And they don't have to be paperbacks!
> ...



*ME + EMMA was a very good read...nice pick....I am a library goer, used to be hugely addicted to buying books, but I actually have an amazing library system in my county...and I can put holds on books and they email me or I can check the website to see when they are ready for pickup....even reading the Twilight series, as popular as that is right now....I got each of those books in less then a week from Holding....*


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *The last book I read by Alice Hoffman was The Ice Queen.....how was Blackbird House?*



Oddly strange but I enjoyed it.The Lovely Bones was very good but sometimes books just hurt my heart.


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Lovely Bones was great.
> I highly recommend Me & Emma by Elizabeth Flock
> 
> I'd also highly recommend www.paperbackswap.com - I'm swapping books left and right for free (well, media mail shipping, but that's all.)! And they don't have to be paperbacks!
> ...



I do this same thing with Swaptree.I've made 17 trades so far.I love it.:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2008)

*I finished Eclipse this morning (book #3 in the Twilight series, Stephenie Meyers) started book #4.....can't remember the name of it though.....why do they keep getting longer and longer....#1 was like 500, #2 was 550s #3 was 630 and #4 is like almost 800 pages....damn that's a heck of a lot of reading..

good thing I don't have a J.O.B. to interfere with my busy reading / tv life*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 5, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I finished Eclipse this morning (book #3 in the Twilight series, Stephenie Meyers) started book #4.....can't remember the name of it though.....why do they keep getting longer and longer....#1 was like 500, #2 was 550s #3 was 630 and #4 is like almost 800 pages....damn that's a heck of a lot of reading..
> 
> good thing I don't have a J.O.B. to interfere with my busy reading / tv life*



 Breaking Dawn 

And yes, it's a shit-ton of reading.

I'm ready to re-read them already!


----------



## ladle (Dec 5, 2008)

The Complete Far Side, Two Volumes....about halfway through the first Volume....
The Best Coffee Table book ever!
Despite a book shelf full of books and access to thousands of other books at work I still don't read.
Give me a magazine anyday!


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 5, 2008)

You know, it might be kinda fun if we started a book club of sorts. Had a book of the month type thing. 

*just a thought*


----------



## Diego (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm reading "The Bell Jar" by Sylvia Plath


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 5, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> You know, it might be kinda fun if we started a book club of sorts. Had a book of the month type thing.
> 
> *just a thought*



*Minerva that is a nice idea, actually we tried that last year..but couldn't come to an agreement of what to read ....to my best recollection *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 5, 2008)

Diego said:


> I'm reading "The Bell Jar" by Sylvia Plath



*a good but very disturbing read.....*


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Minerva that is a nice idea, actually we tried that last year..but couldn't come to an agreement of what to read ....to my best recollection *



Thats too bad


----------



## Filly (Dec 7, 2008)

I am reading two books at the moment....

1) The Art of War - Sun Tzu; and 

2) Blood of the Fold - Terry Goodking (book three of series).

Both good reads. Highly recommend reading them if they are genres any of you are into!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm re-reading the Twilight Series....
I love me some Edward.

I've also found some of my old school books, mostly F. Scott Fitzgerald & Flannery O'Connor , but still worthy of my time!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I'm re-reading the Twilight Series....
> I love me some Edward.
> 
> I've also found some of my old school books, mostly F. Scott Fitzgerald & Flannery O'Connor , but still worthy of my time!


*
yeah..another Twilight fan...I am about 100 pages into Breaking Dawn....and loves me some F Scott Fitzgerald as well!*


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

F.Scott Fitzgerald always worthy of another read.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 8, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> yeah..another Twilight fan...I am about 100 pages into Breaking Dawn....and loves me some F Scott Fitzgerald as well!*



I love reading them at a slow pace and savoring every bite, word and kiss!
Have ya seen the film? It's lovely...:wubu:



steely said:


> F.Scott Fitzgerald always worthy of another read.




I love F.Scott, he is my hero, I've read him since I was in Jr.High and I was not real sure what was going on in every chapter, but knew it was pretty intense...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I love reading them at a slow pace and savoring every bite, word and kiss!
> Have ya seen the film? It's lovely...:wubu:


*
you know what....I must be the only person that thought the MOVIE was terrible and embarrassing to sit through..:doh:*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 8, 2008)

I read a little of Dr. Linda Bacon's Health at every size. I also thumb through the Tao of Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 8, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> you know what....I must be the only person that thought the MOVIE was terrible and embarrassing to sit through..:doh:*



I think the only real reason I adored it so, was 'cause Bella was *not* drop dead, take your breath away stunningly perfect. She looks like a normal girl, and of course theres Edward... :eat2: I'm sucha vampire slut!
And I'm a huge sap for Teen Flicks :blush: I'm the biggest John Hughes fan since John Hughes himself heh


----------



## Mishty (Dec 8, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I read a little of Dr. Linda Bacon's Health at every size. I also thumb through the Tao of Jeet Kune Do.



Bruce Lee?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> you know what....I must be the only person that thought the MOVIE was terrible and embarrassing to sit through..:doh:*



No, I think that was the general consensus among people who saw it who were older than 15.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 8, 2008)

snows said:


> Just finished reading 'A portrait of the Artist as a Young Man' by James Joyce and it was seriously maybe the greatest book I've ever read. Joyce has the best characterization I've ever seen and his prose is beyond amazing.



One of my all time favorite books! 


I'm reading Devil in the White City by Erik Larson. Very intelligent historically-set murder mystery like Jody Shields' The Fig Eater. Yummy brain candy!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I'm gonna start rereading _Lord of the Rings_. It's been about 7 years since I read it, and I've been meaning to for the longest time.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just got done reading Hamlet.. mehhh. It was alright, but a little overrated IMO. As for non-school related reading, I'm still trying to finish the Journals of Sylvia Plath.. it's amazing thus far. She's such a great writer.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got done reading Hamlet.. mehhh. It was alright, but a little overrated IMO.



Bah to you, I say! Bah!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Bah to you, I say! Bah!



Haha, well, I mean.. I have a lot of respect for the way Shakespeare writes and everything.. but I just didn't think this was his best.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Haha, well, I mean.. I have a lot of respect for the way Shakespeare writes and everything.. but I just didn't think this was his best.



I'd say it just barely nudges out _King Lear_ for that... but I haven't read much Shakespeare, so I can't say for certain.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'd say it just barely nudges out _King Lear_ for that... but I haven't read much Shakespeare, so I can't say for certain.



I haven't read much Shakespeare either but Midsummer Night's Dream is topping my charts.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 9, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I haven't read much Shakespeare either but Midsummer Night's Dream is topping my charts.



I dont remember any of the story, but I read a comic book version of this when I was a little kid.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am just not a Shakespeare fan. I find him totally overrated. I have an English degree and was forced to read him throughout college. I know it, I understand it. I just don't like it.

There is ALOT of wonderful old literature out there. As far as I'm concerned, Shakespeare doesn't have anything on John Donne or Aemilia Lanyer.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 9, 2008)

My sister just dropped off The Best American Mystery Stories, 2008 and The Best American Short Stories, 2008. I think she's trying to tell me something.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 9, 2008)

g-squared said:


> I dont remember any of the story, but I read a comic book version of this when I was a little kid.



You should definitely read it. It's worth it!



babyjeep21 said:


> I am just not a Shakespeare fan. I find him totally overrated. I have an English degree and was forced to read him throughout college. I know it, I understand it. I just don't like it.
> 
> There is ALOT of wonderful old literature out there. As far as I'm concerned, Shakespeare doesn't have anything on John Donne or Aemilia Lanyer.



I can't stand John Donne.. too religious for my tastes!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 9, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I can't stand John Donne.. too religious for my tastes!



If you look hard enough, you can find work that isn't religious. He was married and extremely in love with his wife, who died during childbirth. There are some absolutely beautiful pieces out there about her.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 10, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> If you look hard enough, you can find work that isn't religious. He was married and extremely in love with his wife, who died during childbirth. There are some absolutely beautiful pieces out there about her.



I'll have to look. :]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 18, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Bruce Lee?




Bruce Lopez! No. lol
Just your run of the money side kicker. lol


----------



## Dance_Epidemic (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm currently reading 'Join Me' by Danny Wallace. It's the true story of a man who accidentily starts a cult.

It's pretty damn funny, I'm not sure if my little synopsis does it justice. Maybe wikipedia will do a better job. Click Me


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2009)

You were right, i looooooved Wicked  I just finished "A Lion Among Men" and really liked that too....now i need ANOTHER one and there aren't any more ...I hope he writes quickly hehe

I'm gonna stick with Gregory Maguire for now though and read "Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister" next. It should be here by Friday!! 



TraciJo67 said:


> Melissa, you really would have loved "Wicked". It is so much better than the sequel ... and that book would make a lot more sense to you (or at least, be far richer in detailed meaning, if you knew the backdrop). I really loved "Wicked" ... I rushed out to buy the 2nd novel within minutes of finishing the first. Literally. I went to Walgreens on my lunch break, praying that it was there.
> 
> It's not that I dislike it ... just that I had such high expectations. Part of it is, I suppose, that Elphaba was such a dynamic character to me. Liir, less so. I'm about 3/4 through "Son of a ..." and I have to admit, got bored and skipped through to the final few pages. I won't divulge the details, but I did very much like how it ended. Now I have to go back and fill myself in on why it ended as it did.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm currently reading Bone by Jeff Smith 1300 pages of comic goodness~


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 27, 2009)

Shoot the Moon by Billie Letts


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2009)

"The Day Kennedy Died" by Jim Bishop.


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2009)

Haunted House Stories,feeling a little ghosty lately.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 27, 2009)

re-reading some r. crumb comics over and over.

(The Complete Crumb Comics, Vol. 16: The Mid-1980s, More Years of Valiant Struggle)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 27, 2009)

*wow thanks so much for keeping this thread alive...I haven't been reading much since i finished the Twilight series...just couldn't get into the Dexter books....did nothing for me..and just nothing different then the show for me....Now I can re-read this thread for some great ideas for books to read!*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 27, 2009)

The Fall by Camus, and i just got 3 books in the mail i ordered on amazon. :3


----------



## MattB (Jan 27, 2009)

steely said:


> Haunted House Stories,feeling a little ghosty lately.





QueenB said:


> re-reading some r. crumb comics over and over.
> 
> (The Complete Crumb Comics, Vol. 16: The Mid-1980s, More Years of Valiant Struggle)



(Singing) "These are a few of my favourite things!"  I love Crumb, and I love Ghosts...

I'm currently alternating between two books right now..."Planet Simpson" by Chris Turner. Okay so far, but I'm enjoying the Simpsons references more than any point he's trying to make. The other book is "The World's Most Haunted Places" by Jeff Belanger. I'm a compulsive reader of anything concerning the paranormal, good or bad. I was just hired as a Field Researcher for a paranormal group here in Ontario, which I'm quite excited to be starting soon. ("Hired" is maybe not the best word, since it's all volunteer...)


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 27, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I'm currently reading Bone by Jeff Smith 1300 pages of comic goodness~



Brilliant - LOVE this book!

Let's see, so far this year I've read Roberto Bolano's _2666_, Daniel Keyes' _Flowers for Algernon_ (I almost cried, dammit!), Claudia Dey's _Stunt_, Uwem Akpan's _Say You're One of Them_, Carrie Fisher's _Wishful Drinking_, Gabriel Garcia Marquez' _Memories of my Melancholy Whores_, and currently reading Cory Doctorow's _Someone Comes to Town, Someone Leaves Town_ (which has the best back-of-the-book synopsis I have ever read. Seriously - hysterical). Of all those, _2666_ is the "holy crap" title for me, but if you haven't read _Flowers for Algernon_, please do so. The first time i've read a book, known -exactly- how it was going to end, and actually did not want to finish the last 20 pages. I did, but i had to push through it because I didn't want what I knew was coming to happen.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 27, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only Twilight fan on here! I've read the series a few times and was 4th in line at the theater for the midnight show the day it opened. Obsessed much? LOL
> 
> Have any of you been to her website to read the beginning draft of "Midnight Sun"? It's "Twilight" written from Edward's perspective. It answered some of the lingering background questions I had after reading the series and it explained a lot about why he is the way he is. The draft was leaked online while she was still writing it, so she decided to post the first 264 pages while she finishes the book. She has said the final draft will have changes, but it still sucked me in. I stayed up until 4am reading it once I found it!
> 
> Now I just need to find my own Edward Cullen....who likes fat girls, of course :smitten:



*I went to the website and couldn't find the MINDNIGHT SUN link any longer  but I think NEW DAWN is next up for the movies *


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2009)

Holy cow that's interesting!! I'd be interested in hearing about the experience



MattB said:


> I was just hired as a Field Researcher for a paranormal group here in Ontario, which I'm quite excited to be starting soon. ("Hired" is maybe not the best word, since it's all volunteer...)


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2009)

MattB said:


> (Singing) "These are a few of my favourite things!"  I love Crumb, and I love Ghosts...
> 
> I'm currently alternating between two books right now..."Planet Simpson" by Chris Turner. Okay so far, but I'm enjoying the Simpsons references more than any point he's trying to make. The other book is "The World's Most Haunted Places" by Jeff Belanger. I'm a compulsive reader of anything concerning the paranormal, good or bad. I was just hired as a Field Researcher for a paranormal group here in Ontario, which I'm quite excited to be starting soon. ("Hired" is maybe not the best word, since it's all volunteer...)



Very exciting!I love the thought of a haunted house.I don't really care about haunted cemeteries,bridges,hollows and woods,but I love the thought of a haunted house.I lived in an old plantation when I was very young.I swear I saw the former owners in my bedroom.Of course it didn't help the slaves graveyard was right out side my window.I was on the second floor,which could be good or bad.

Good Luck in your paranormal research.Hopefully,you will get results.I've always been too chicken to try it out myself.Seeing a ghost leaves an impression,for life!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I went to the website and couldn't find the MINDNIGHT SUN link any longer  but I think NEW DAWN is next up for the movies *




 Here's the link


I've just finished New Moon today. I read Twilight on Friday. I was kinda not interested in the series..but one of my teachers at work convinced me to borrow her book. I did and read it in like 4 hours. I read New Moon last night/today and I'm expecting the whole hardcover set tomorrow from Amazon!

I've gotten on the band wagon! I'm HOOKED!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 27, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Brilliant - LOVE this book!
> 
> Let's see, so far this year I've read Roberto Bolano's _2666_, Daniel Keyes' _Flowers for Algernon_ (I almost cried, dammit!), Claudia Dey's _Stunt_, Uwem Akpan's _Say You're One of Them_, Carrie Fisher's _Wishful Drinking_, Gabriel Garcia Marquez' _Memories of my Melancholy Whores_, and currently reading Cory Doctorow's _Someone Comes to Town, Someone Leaves Town_ (which has the best back-of-the-book synopsis I have ever read. Seriously - hysterical). Of all those, _2666_ is the "holy crap" title for me, but if you haven't read _Flowers for Algernon_, please do so. The first time i've read a book, known -exactly- how it was going to end, and actually did not want to finish the last 20 pages. I did, but i had to push through it because I didn't want what I knew was coming to happen.



So _2666 _is good, I take it? I've got it sitting here- my older sister gave it as a birthday gift, and I'm planning on picking it up after I finish _Lord of the Rings_, but I have no idea whatsoever what to expect.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2009)

Any chance anyone has read "The Thirteenth Tale" by Diane Setterfield? I'm considering getting this one..it had a few good reviews at the bottom on amazon..but...just checking to see if anyone here has read it


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to read The Little Giant Of Aberdeen County.It's new though and I can't find it cheap.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 27, 2009)

Steely's post reminded me of something...
I belong to a website called PaperBackSwap (.com) and you can trade and receive books on there for free. All you do is pay the postage. I've belonged for a few years now and have mailed and received lots of books. It's also good for me since my daughter likes to read lots of books too and I'm always getting books for her on there. Basically it's for every book you mail to someone you get a credit for a free book you can request. No gimmicks, no BS. It's a good site and if you love to read you should check it out, I highly recommend it.
Happy reading!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2009)

oh wow that is awesome...i'm on my way right now 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Steely's post reminded me of something...
> I belong to a website called PaperBackSwap (.com) and you can trade and receive books on there for free. All you do is pay the postage. I've belonged for a few years now and have mailed and received lots of books. It's also good for me since my daughter likes to read lots of books too and I'm always getting books for her on there. Basically it's for every book you mail to someone you get a credit for a free book you can request. No gimmicks, no BS. It's a good site and if you love to read you should check it out, I highly recommend it.
> Happy reading!


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 28, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> So _2666 _is good, I take it? I've got it sitting here- my older sister gave it as a birthday gift, and I'm planning on picking it up after I finish _Lord of the Rings_, but I have no idea whatsoever what to expect.



It's very good, but there's a couple of catches. First, I recommend reading the five parts almost as separate books, meaning take a break after each one, don't just plow through. It was originally meant to be published as five books, one a year. In other words, drink it in. second, definitely read the afterword once you're done. It does help a great deal in cementing some of the themes and concepts of the book, especially the title.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> It's very good, but there's a couple of catches. First, I recommend reading the five parts almost as separate books, meaning take a break after each one, don't just plow through. It was originally meant to be published as five books, one a year. In other words, drink it in. second, definitely read the afterword once you're done. It does help a great deal in cementing some of the themes and concepts of the book, especially the title.



Thanks for the advice- I'm really looking forward to getting into it now, and I'll keep your words in mind once I start (likely next month, or early March).


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 28, 2009)

steely said:


> I want to read The Little Giant Of Aberdeen County.It's new though and I can't find it cheap.



*how about the library..can't beat those prices*


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Steely's post reminded me of something...
> I belong to a website called PaperBackSwap (.com) and you can trade and receive books on there for free. All you do is pay the postage. I've belonged for a few years now and have mailed and received lots of books. It's also good for me since my daughter likes to read lots of books too and I'm always getting books for her on there. Basically it's for every book you mail to someone you get a credit for a free book you can request. No gimmicks, no BS. It's a good site and if you love to read you should check it out, I highly recommend it.
> Happy reading!




I agree.. this is the best site and one of my all time favorites! My husband used to despise my book habit...lol... until he found I could get them for free!
I've also found I like alot of books I'd never have read because of PBS...


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm excited about that site!! I just joined up and posted a couple books on it and am waiting for a taker to send mine off to so i can get one in return 

that was really a fabulous idea for someone to come up with



sumtingsweet said:


> I agree.. this is the best site and one of my all time favorites! My husband used to despise my book habit...lol... until he found I could get them for free!
> I've also found I like alot of books I'd never have read because of PBS...


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> I'm excited about that site!! I just joined up and posted a couple books on it and am waiting for a taker to send mine off to so i can get one in return
> 
> that was really a fabulous idea for someone to come up with




If you wanna look me up, IM me and I'll give ya my user name over there.. 

that goes for anyone thats on PBS :wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2009)

sure please send it to me..i've only just figured out how to get my books listed..and my username is my email, but i think you can change that...

so once i figure it all out i will look ya up  hehe



sumtingsweet said:


> If you wanna look me up, IM me and I'll give ya my user name over there..
> 
> that goes for anyone thats on PBS :wubu:


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> sure please send it to me..i've only just figured out how to get my books listed..and my username is my email, but i think you can change that...
> 
> so once i figure it all out i will look ya up  hehe




sent  PM me over there and I'll check out your shelf..


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2009)

Just finished a book called "Grace" and it made me SOB at the end..GREAT book!


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Steely's post reminded me of something...
> I belong to a website called PaperBackSwap (.com) and you can trade and receive books on there for free. All you do is pay the postage. I've belonged for a few years now and have mailed and received lots of books. It's also good for me since my daughter likes to read lots of books too and I'm always getting books for her on there. Basically it's for every book you mail to someone you get a credit for a free book you can request. No gimmicks, no BS. It's a good site and if you love to read you should check it out, I highly recommend it.
> Happy reading!



I belong to Paperback Swap and Swaptree.Of the two I really like the setup of Swaptree better.I have given and received many books from these sites.They have worked great for me.


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *how about the library..can't beat those prices*



You have no idea just how far I live from civilization.No joke,I think I've read everything of interest at our library.They get an allotment once a year to buy books.Very small town.

Incidently,I just read a book called Five Mile House by Karen Novak.It's a little on the ghosty side but I wouldn't recommend it.It's a confusing and murky mess.I think I've read similar stuff by Barbara Micheals.It was far better.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't wait to start Angola in a few weeks!  

View attachment Picture 5.jpg


----------



## VVET (Jan 31, 2009)

Fatland
&
The Program


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2009)

steely said:


> You have no idea just how far I live from civilization.No joke,I think I've read everything of interest at our library.They get an allotment once a year to buy books.Very small town.
> 
> Incidently,I just read a book called Five Mile House by Karen Novak.It's a little on the ghosty side but I wouldn't recommend it.It's a confusing and murky mess.I think I've read similar stuff by Barbara Micheals.It was far better.



*awwww that's a shame..I used to live in the city and the librarys were not funded like the county. I can reserve stuff online and get an email usually within a week for brand new best sellers....I LOVE THE LIBRARY* :wubu:


----------



## steely (Feb 1, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awwww that's a shame..I used to live in the city and the librarys were not funded like the county. I can reserve stuff online and get an email usually within a week for brand new best sellers....I LOVE THE LIBRARY* :wubu:



You are really lucky.I'm terribly jealous.Something is going on with my eyes and I'm going to stop reading(if I can).Doc put me on a higher dose of meds and I really think it's causing eye issues.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 1, 2009)

I finished an amazing book called "The Fuck Up" by Arthur Nercesian (sp?) 
Its incredible from start to finish. The best way to describe it is to imagine if Holden Caulfield grew up in New York in the 80s. The first chapter shows him getting kicked out by his girlfriend for his attempt to cheat on her, getting dumped by the girl he failed to cheat with, getting fired from his job at a movie theater, getting beat up by his friend's drunken girlfriend while he is couch surfing, and taking a job at a porno theater where he has to pose as a homosexual in order to get the position. And then his life goes downhill 
I know this sounds like a total downer but it is really a laugh out loud novel that is strangely uplifting by the end. Give it a try.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2009)

lol that actually sounds interesting



Oirish said:


> I finished an amazing book called "The Fuck Up" by Arthur Nercesian (sp?)
> Its incredible from start to finish. The best way to describe it is to imagine if Holden Caulfield grew up in New York in the 80s. The first chapter shows him getting kicked out by his girlfriend for his attempt to cheat on her, getting dumped by the girl he failed to cheat with, getting fired from his job at a movie theater, getting beat up by his friend's drunken girlfriend while he is couch surfing, and taking a job at a porno theater where he has to pose as a homosexual in order to get the position. And then his life goes downhill
> I know this sounds like a total downer but it is really a laugh out loud novel that is strangely uplifting by the end. Give it a try.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, its a real keeper You should check it out.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2009)

I think i might..i can appreciate a book that can make ya laugh during seriously low points like that 



Oirish said:


> Yeah, its a real keeper You should check it out.


----------



## Donna (Feb 1, 2009)

I just finished The Sacred Bones by Michael Byrnes. It reminded me of Brown's DaVinci Code. It's very thrilling, combining elements of the Christian, Jewish and Muslim religious mysteries, archeology and forensic science. 

I'm thinking of re-reading some John Grisham novels next...or Janet Evanovich.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2009)

Started "Cross Bones" by Kathy Reichs today....it's grabbed me just like all of her other books have....  :bow:


----------



## frankman (Feb 1, 2009)

Right now I'm reading Dante's Paradise, which isn't half as engaging and funny as Hell and Purgatory were, so I'm reading Terry Pratchett's Maskerade at night for a bit of a mystery and to get some jokes in.


----------



## Ben from England (Feb 5, 2009)

Read Tuesdays with Morrie yesterday. Very cool book. Bit sweet and sentimental for my tastes, but still a decent read. 

I was actually more moved by Cormac McCarthy's The Road, which I knocked off in one go a few weeks during a long plane flight. An incredible, sad, haunting read. The best book about unconditional love I can remember reading.


----------



## Esther (Feb 5, 2009)

I just finished 'Parable of the Sower' by Octavia Butler, and just started 'Oranges are not the only fruit' by Jeanette Winterson.

Parable of the Sower was really cool... despite what the title might suggest, it isn't Christian literature. (Not that there's anything wrong with that, it just isn't.) It's like a not-so-distant futuristic, apocalyptic-style novel about economic collapse and the havoc it wreaks.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 16, 2009)

well..the only thing i've found bothering me at paperbackswap.com is that i've sent out 2 books, both priority mail, and one of the persons hasn't bothered to give me credit for it. i have emailed them and asked if they received it...no reponse..i KNOW it's there by now, but here i am sitting waiting for credit on a book i sent out a couple weeks ago. 

maybe i'm being too impatient, but i'm sure they'd have been impatient if i had waited 2 weeks to send it..and it says at the bottom that i'm not allowed to contact the site about it until after the beginning of March.

that part kinda sucks


----------



## Tania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm still slogging through the (almost) complete correspondence of James Madison and Thomas Jefferson.

And Grand Duchess Maria Pavlovna (The Younger)'s Memoirs (Volume 2). The post-revolution years are kinda depressing.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm reading "Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister" Gregory Maguire...it's starting to pick up, but it took it 150 pages..i'm not overly impressed with this book

I have "Memoirs of a Geisha" next...i hear the book is lots better (and steamier lol) than the movie


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 16, 2009)

Reading Hal Duncan's mind-frak of a fantasy duet, Vellum and Ink. Highly recommended, but for the love of all that is good in this world, take it SLOW. It is a very circular, Lynchian narrative that totally twists and contorts the battle between heaven and hell. I got it the first time through, but i didn't love it until my second pass. It just sort of "clicks" at a certain point.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm currently reading DARK DELICACIES, a horror anthology by Jeff Gelb and Del Howison.

Lots of damn fine horror short stories by damn fine authors between two covers.

Yes, I like it and have the sequel on my shelf at home.


Dennis


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok so i finished _Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister_ and i'll say the last part of the book was pretty interesting. I've never seen the movie so..i'm not sure how it is in comparison.

Next i'm on to _Memoirs of a Geisha_ I'll probably start it later today sometime...and i've not seen this movie either. I'm really bad about watching movies unless i have someone to watch them with.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm working on 1984 and I'm not enjoying it. I've got to teach it in a few weeks, so I'd better learn to like it sometime soon. Blah.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 18, 2009)

babyjeep21 said:


> I'm working on 1984 and I'm not enjoying it. I've got to teach it in a few weeks, so I'd better learn to like it sometime soon. Blah.



Wow... I don't know what to say. I mean, I'd understand it if it were Lord of the Flies - now that was a shitacular book. But 1984? Brilliant. Of course I'm biased, it's one of my favourite dystopian books, right up there with Fahrenheit 451 and Handmaid's Tale. Have you finished the second part yet? Because that's where it really turned for me.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Wow... I don't know what to say. I mean, I'd understand it if it were Lord of the Flies - now that was a shitacular book. But 1984? Brilliant. Of course I'm biased, it's one of my favourite dystopian books, right up there with Fahrenheit 451 and Handmaid's Tale. Have you finished the second part yet? Because that's where it really turned for me.



I'm only 50 pages in. It is getting more interesting as I get further into it, and I do appreciate the symbolism. But in general, Orwell hasn't always been my favorite. Victorian literature is my thing.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 18, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Wow... I don't know what to say. I mean, I'd understand it if it were Lord of the Flies - now that was a shitacular book. But 1984? Brilliant. Of course I'm biased, it's one of my favourite dystopian books, right up there with Fahrenheit 451 and Handmaid's Tale. Have you finished the second part yet? Because that's where it really turned for me.



You know, I thought that 1984 was brilliant but it did, at times, feel like a lot of work. I found- and still find- Fahrenheit 451 a more enjoyable read overall. The part in the middle, where it's more or less a textbook explaining the government, was like eating six slices of dry white toast with no water. It's not that it was uninteresting, but dear god, it was a bland stretch.

I also really liked Lord of the Flies, too. Just wanted to note that... although I read it of my own accord, not in school, which I'm certain was a great help in my enjoyment of it.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Also, while I'm reading it, I'm preparing to interpret it to a school-full of high school seniors, most of who aren't very high academically. I'm kind of ripping apart the book and analyzing it as I go. That probably isn't helping my struggle. HA.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

babyjeep21 said:


> Also, while I'm reading it, I'm preparing to interpret it to a school-full of high school seniors, most of who aren't very high academically. I'm kind of ripping apart the book and analyzing it as I go. That probably isn't helping my struggle. HA.



Understandable - I give you tremendous credit. I TA'ed at a local high school for a year and the sheer lack of care by most kids made me vow to never do that again. I didn't have the patience for high school kids when I was in high school... it's even ore apparent now, lol.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I thought that 1984 was brilliant but it did, at times, feel like a lot of work. I found- and still find- Fahrenheit 451 a more enjoyable read overall. The part in the middle, where it's more or less a textbook explaining the government, was like eating six slices of dry white toast with no water. It's not that it was uninteresting, but dear god, it was a bland stretch.
> 
> I also really liked Lord of the Flies, too. Just wanted to note that... although I read it of my own accord, not in school, which I'm certain was a great help in my enjoyment of it.



Lord of the Flies and The Hobbit were two victims of the high school curriculum that, for whatever reason, I just despised. Even today, going back to them, it really feels like pulling teeth for me (and I read a LOT).

As for 1984, it was hard, but what made it so perfect for me was the "We are the dead/You are the dead" part. THAT was one of my favourite moments in a book - any book.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 19, 2009)

The Eisenhorn trilogy by Dan Abnett

I'm enjoying it a lot, its something I don't normally read so its nice to have a bit of a change


----------



## Orchid (Feb 19, 2009)

reading this book 

View attachment 185967352X_01__SS500_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Lord of the Flies and The Hobbit were two victims of the high school curriculum that, for whatever reason, I just despised. Even today, going back to them, it really feels like pulling teeth for me (and I read a LOT).



Oh jeez, I love The Hobbit. What the hell high school would taint it by teaching it? I hate when that's done. I can think of only a few books that I read for the school curriculum that I enjoyed (although those that I did enjoy, I enjoyed one hell of a lot). I don't think that the books were bad in and of themselves, but having to analyze them from the teacher's perspective and being tested on them for weeks can totally fucking ruin the experience of reading them.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 19, 2009)

The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler, I've read it numerous times but I always drift back. Not entirely sure why, but I love this novel to pieces.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 19, 2009)

I am reading `Psychological development and early childhood' and 'Challenging ideas in mental health' because i have to for my course but i am going away for a long weekend tommorow so intend to read both "Dear Fatty" Dawn French's Autobiography and Zaftig-erotic stories about people with cuuurrrves while i relax with wine in a hot tub!! yay! Actually, its weird i will be reading two fat related books..thats actually never happened before!! Excellent!


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 19, 2009)

I am reading Defiance by Nechama Tec. After seeing the movie, I wanted to know more about the story of Tuvia Bielski and his brothers. Theirs is a Holocaust survival story I knew nothing about. 

And now I have to go get a copy of Dear Fatty! I love Dawn French, I didn't know she had an autobiography.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 19, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> I am reading Defiance by Nechama Tec. After seeing the movie, I wanted to know more about the story of Tuvia Bielski and his brothers. Theirs is a Holocaust survival story I knew nothing about.
> 
> And now I have to go get a copy of Dear Fatty! I love Dawn French, I didn't know she had an autobiography.


Yes!! I love Dawn French too and i cant wait to read it! i got it for xmas and have just gotten around to finally get the time to read it. I heard it wasnt all that intimate though and more matter of fact.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 19, 2009)

Now I feel bad reading Mark Twain's "Adventures of Tom Sawyer & Huckleberry Finn"


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 20, 2009)

I've started _Memoirs of a Geisha_ and it has been fabulous from the start...very interesting and early on. I have high hopes 

I already have my next book lined up, _The Time Traveler's Wife_. This has come recommended from 2 close friends, so...i'll give it a go.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 20, 2009)

I am currently reading Heredotus' "Histories", Book 2 ("Euterpe"), dedicated to Egypt.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

For pleasure- The Runaway Jury by John Grisham and Ceremonies of the Seasons by Jennifer Cole.

For school- College Algebra, Society the basics, Prentice Hall Reference Guide and Pocket Guide to APA style writing.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 23, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> I've started _Memoirs of a Geisha_ and it has been fabulous from the start...very interesting and early on. I have high hopes
> 
> I already have my next book lined up, _The Time Traveler's Wife_. This has come recommended from 2 close friends, so...i'll give it a go.


Ohh i loved the time travellers wife!! you will love it.. tis smashing!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 23, 2009)

flipping between Lewis & Clark and Twain's Huckleberry Finn.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 23, 2009)

Pillars of Creation - Terry Goodkind

It's the 6th or 7th book in a series. I think once I'm done, I'm going to take a break and read something else...


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2009)

ok things are back in order with paperbackswap.com and i'm loving it again. the books have been rolling in 

I'm finishing up _Memoirs of a Geisha_ and have decided that this is going to be on my list of all time favorites. Wow..seriously really really good book.

I'll be moving on to _A Time Traveler's Wife _soon. It has come recommended so...again i'm hopeful


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 25, 2009)

Just finished _Lord of the Rings_. It was better than I remembered it.

Up next, _2666_.


----------



## frankman (Feb 26, 2009)

I just bought an omnibus of Tom Stoppard plays, which are the best and funniest. It takes some getting used to reading plays, but espescially the ones I've seen done and did myself are a great revisiting experience.

Some of his best works include: The Real Thing, The Real Inspector Hound, Rosenkranz and Guildenstern are Dead, Shakespeare in Love.

And I've been reading NIck Hornby again, I just love High Fidelity: it's the ultimate man-book.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, _Time Traveler's Wife _ came recommended by a couple friends and for the first couple hundred pages i couldn't see why, but by the end of the book it got me. I would say it's a worthy read, though still not one of the best books i've read. I've heard they are making it into a movie. So that should be interesting.

I'm moving on to another book that was recommended by a friend, _Life of PI_ by Yann Martel.

Just to say it again...www.paperbackswap.com ...thanks again for posting the link, it is the best site in the universe


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 5, 2009)

When my mom came to visit she brought two large stacks of paperbooks. I picked up a neat series that i guess is an HBO series now. It's a vampire mystery series. I'm on the second book: Living Dead in Dallas. Very fun read!!


----------



## Leesa (Mar 5, 2009)

_Princess Sultana's Circle_ by Jean Sasson. It is not as good as _Princess_ but still VERY interesting.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 5, 2009)

oohhh i might have to read this!! i didn't check the 2nd one, but the 1st one looks very interesting



Leesa said:


> _Princess Sultana's Circle_ by Jean Sasson. It is not as good as _Princess_ but still VERY interesting.


----------



## Leesa (Mar 5, 2009)

I still need the second book in the series but I got Princess Sultana's Circle at the dollar store. I was pleased to find it there.
IF you want it when I am done, IM me your address and it is yours.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 5, 2009)

you have mail  i can get the 2nd book for you because i have credits at paperbackswap.com...

in fact, now that i think about it..i could probably have it sent to you and once you've finished it you could mail it to me.

i feel like we're in a book drug ring hahaha



Leesa said:


> I still need the second book in the series but I got Princess Sultana's Circle at the dollar store. I was pleased to find it there.
> IF you want it when I am done, IM me your address and it is yours.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 5, 2009)

A Kiss of Shadows by Laurell K. Hamilton

I'm not a big sci-fi/fantasy fan, but I make an exception for a few (one of which is L.K.H.)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 13, 2009)

*I have been in a total reading slump 

I must have taken 20 books out of the library over the last 2 months and not a one has really got me interested. I can't get over the whole TWILIGHT SAGA.

How embarassing? SO what do i do....

I went and got THE HOST, by Stephanie Meyers, although NOT a sci-fi fan either, and started it on the plane today.and it is the only book I brought with me for a 4 day va-cay in SUNNY SOUTHERN FL *


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 14, 2009)

Just bought a few books yesterday. After many years decided to start reading the Dexter series of novels, so I've just begun _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_; having already seen the TV series I may have spoiled it for myself
After that I plan to move on to _Dexter in the Dark_ & then (another long-delayed purchase) _American Psycho_. Also picked up _V For Vendetta_. I really ought not to deliberate over my reading purchases so long as I'm probably gypping myself out of some good reads by watching TV shows & films based on certain novels.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 14, 2009)

Just finished _Consider Phlebas_ by Iain M. Banks 

No where as good as _The Player of Games_. Phelebas really seems to drag. I love the setting of Banks' Culture novels but without proper pacing the action and themes seem to drag along.


----------



## Pixelpops (Mar 14, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Just bought a few books yesterday. After many years decided to start reading the Dexter series of novels, so I've just begun _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_; having already seen the TV series I may have spoiled it for myself



The book and the TV show differ enough so the book is still interesting. Are you deliberately missing out Dearly Devoted Dexter?


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 14, 2009)

Tragdor said:


> Just finished _Consider Phlebas_ by Iain M. Banks
> 
> No where as good as _The Player of Games_. Phelebas really seems to drag. I love the setting of Banks' Culture novels but without proper pacing the action and themes seem to drag along.



Is Phlebas the first in the culture series? If not, what is the order - I'd love to give them a read.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 15, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> The book and the TV show differ enough so the book is still interesting. Are you deliberately missing out Dearly Devoted Dexter?



Not intentionally. It just wasn't there when I was shopping (& _Dexter By Design_ is only available in hardback right now). Is it necessary to read all the books in order or do they stand well enough individually?

Must say I'm tearing through _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_. I'm about halfway through & I only started reading it yesterday.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 15, 2009)

A friend of mine sent me Fat Girl by Judith Moore. I'm kind of torn on if I should read it. It does have high praises, so I guess I should give it a shot.


----------



## Esther (Mar 15, 2009)

Last Samurai by Helen De Witt... and, I have found it has absolutely nothing to do with the Tom Cruise film.


----------



## kiwilicious (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm reading the research articles that I'm writing a critical analysis on, for a Uni assignment. It's due in one days time, and I haven't even started 
I keep telling myself I work really well under pressure, but the truth is I think I'm the queen of procrastination


----------



## Pixelpops (Mar 16, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Not intentionally. It just wasn't there when I was shopping (& _Dexter By Design_ is only available in hardback right now). Is it necessary to read all the books in order or do they stand well enough individually?
> 
> Must say I'm tearing through _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_. I'm about halfway through & I only started reading it yesterday.



Personally, I'd say you have to read it as a series in order. But then there's always wikipedia to fill in any gaps you might have


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 16, 2009)

I just started THE CHINATOWN DEATH CLOUD PERIL by Paul Malmont and, so far, it's pretty cool.

It's a wonderful 1930s period piece about the Pulp Fiction era and the guys who that stuff: Lester Dent and Walter Gibson, the guys who wrote lots and lots and lots of Doc Savage and Shadow stories, get wrapped up in the strange death of H.P. Lovecraft and stop a fiendish plot with the help of L. Ron Hubbard.

Yeah, it's an off the wall plot but I like pulp tales, so I'm digging the book.


Dennis


----------



## Chode McBlob (Mar 16, 2009)

I most recently read:
*Pandora's Star* followed by *Judas Unchained* (both books make the whole story) by Peter Hamilton. Great Sci-Fi.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 16, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I just started THE CHINATOWN DEATH CLOUD PERIL by Paul Malmont and, so far, it's pretty cool.
> 
> It's a wonderful 1930s period piece about the Pulp Fiction era and the guys who that stuff: Lester Dent and Walter Gibson, the guys who wrote lots and lots and lots of Doc Savage and Shadow stories, get wrapped up in the strange death of H.P. Lovecraft and stop a fiendish plot with the help of L. Ron Hubbard.
> 
> ...



I loved that book - especially that they paint Hubbard as the Jimmy Olson of the tale... scummy little bugger.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2009)

A very empowering book called "Bountiful Women" by Bonnie Bernell.

I want to be HER when I grow up!

It's well worth the read.....for those of us who are our own worst enemies!

They have it on www.half.com



TJC


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not getting much reading for fun in right now because of school, but I did just finish The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield for book club a few weeks ago. I wasn't such a huge fan (no pun intended ) but some of the other girls in my book club loved it. 

Has any one here read it? If so, I'm interested in hearing other opinions....


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

I love half.com:wubu:


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 16, 2009)

half.com is great!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been considering reading this at some point...I was wondering if anyone else had. I was hoping someone might bring it up, now i'm torn because your review is half n half LOL



soleil3313 said:


> I'm not getting much reading for fun in right now because of school, but I did just finish The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield for book club a few weeks ago. I wasn't such a huge fan (no pun intended ) but some of the other girls in my book club loved it.
> 
> Has any one here read it? If so, I'm interested in hearing other opinions....


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

I just got finished reading _The Lovely Bones_ by Alice Sebold and it was one of the best books EVER. I don't know if the woman has ever lost anyone in her immediate family but she captured the change in the family dynamics after losing a young family member perfectly. I can't say enough good things about this book. 

Oh i also finished reading _Life of Pi_ by Yann Martel. It was a pretty good book. Interesting to say the least. Though a little icky in places. It's wild what someone will do when faced with the need to survive. Still i would recommend it. 

I'm moving on to _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time_ by Mark Haddon which was recommended by another friend.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> I just got finished reading _The Lovely Bones_ by Alice Sebold and it was one of the best books EVER. I don't know if the woman has ever lost anyone in her immediate family but she captured the change in the family dynamics after losing a young family member perfectly. I can't say enough good things about this book.
> 
> I'm moving on to _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time_ by Mark Haddon which was recommended by another friend.



The Lovely Bones is being made into a movie...and I'm effin' stoked!
I cry everytime I read that book, but read it every few months. :blush:


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

oh that is awesome!! My sister read it before me and was equally impressed with it. I kept saying they should make it into a movie!! I'm so glad that they are. It should be interesting how they wind up making the heaven scenes... but yeah...there were times i bawled my face off lol. It was just the best book ever...eeeeeeeever.



Mishty said:


> The Lovely Bones is being made into a movie...and I'm effin' stoked!
> I cry everytime I read that book, but read it every few months. :blush:


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

The Grapevine: A Report on the Secret World of the Lesbian - Jess Stearn
It's from 1964 and I love all the terms "baby-butch" "doll" and "high-femme" 
It's an awesome read so far...not bad for a seventy-five cent Goodwill special


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> I've been considering reading this at some point...I was wondering if anyone else had. I was hoping someone might bring it up, now i'm torn because your review is half n half LOL



Well....if you read it then we can discuss! LOL!!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

hahaha ok, i'll make sure to put that on my reminder list when i get my next credit at paperbackswap.com and i'll check it out 



soleil3313 said:


> Well....if you read it then we can discuss! LOL!!


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> oh that is awesome!! My sister read it before me and was equally impressed with it. I kept saying they should make it into a movie!! I'm so glad that they are. It should be interesting how they wind up making the heaven scenes... but yeah...there were times i bawled my face off lol. It was just the best book ever...eeeeeeeever.





Mishty said:


> The Lovely Bones is being made into a movie...and I'm effin' stoked!
> I cry everytime I read that book, but read it every few months. :blush:



The Lovely Bones is a great book, I def agree.

Have you ladies read Lucky? Same author, and it's her memoir...another good read imo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucky_(memoir)


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> hahaha ok, i'll make sure to put that on my reminder list when i get my next credit at paperbackswap.com and i'll check it out



Good deal!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

oh oh oh...i actually have Lucky on the way here now!! I'm looking forward to reading that in the worst way!!



soleil3313 said:


> The Lovely Bones is a great book, I def agree.
> 
> Have you ladies read Lucky? Same author, and it's her memoir...another good read imo.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucky_(memoir)


----------



## steely (Mar 19, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> A very empowering book called "Bountiful Women" by Bonnie Bernell.
> 
> I want to be HER when I grow up!
> 
> ...



I just ordered this off Paperbackswap:bounce:I'm excited.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got finished reading _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time_ by Mark Haddon. I gave a review of the book on paperbackswap..

The book is disturbing..in a good way i suppose. I mean, at least in an enlightening way. The thought processes of this [autistic] young boy are hard to follow. Not in the sense that it's not easy to understand..but in the sense that the logic is THERE [and understandable once explained] but not what "normal" people experience. His perception is all skewed and trying to follow it can disturb the normal mind. I thought it was interesting in being allowed to experience this for a moment in time, though my mind had a hard time grasping how someone could function like this in every day life. It's definitely worth a read. 

Just to add to it..the thought processes and logic of this autistic boy are exhausting. It was interesting that this book allows you to peek inside but i spent a lot of my time reading this book with my jaw dropped. I can't imagine thinking of these things continually. It's exhausting for the reader, i can't imagine what it's like for the person who lives with this.

ok now i've moved on to _A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire, Book 1)_ by George R.R. Martin. Again, it was recommended by a friend and i've found myself incredibly engrossed in it.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 24, 2009)

Starting this:







Soon


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

I just finished Illumination Night by Alice Hoffman.As usual I really enjoyed it but they leave me feeling like something is missing in my life.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 27, 2009)

I just finished reading the most amazing book.._A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire, Book 1)_ by George R. R. Martin. Wow this book was phenomenal...i mean just phenomenal. It's the 1st book in a series of 6 and i'm so glad i had the 2nd one here waiting in case i liked it as much as my friend said i would. The other reviews were full of praises so i figured it would be good, but not _this _good

just wow...it's like a medieval soap opera. Cliffhangers at every turn. The author is brilliant in that he leaves you hanging at the end of every chapter. I just can't say enough good things about this book.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

I brought this a few days ago & have just started reading it.



View attachment ENDAL.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

The Curse of Lono - Hunter S. Thompson



-Uriel


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 29, 2009)

Cheri Huber | _Making a Change for Good: A Guide to Compassionate Self-Discipline_


----------



## mejix (Mar 29, 2009)

*out stealing horses* by per petterson. highly highly recommend it.


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Indulging in a little Dean Koontz,Hideway.Guilty pleasure


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 29, 2009)

Currently reading Imajica, by Clive Barker; Naked Lunch, William S. Burroughs; What It Is, by Lynda Barry; and perpetually reading Don Quixote, by Cervantes (I read a couple of chapters of it, read three or four other books, read a few more chapters... I just can't seem to get into it). 

Just now realizing that I am reading four books at once - I think I have book ADD.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 28, 2009)

Surely there have to be some bookworms here at Dims. What book(s) are you currently working your way through, and what's your opinion of them?

I just started _Fear of Flying_ by Erica Jong. I'm only a couple chapters in, but so far I'm really enjoying it. I find that I relate to the main character-- although I'm a shiksa and don't get laid nearly as often-- and I can easily see why it's considered a feminist classic. Moreover, it's really sexy and makes for great pulpy summer reading. 

I'm also slowly working my way through _Johnathan Strange and Mr. Norrell_ by Susannah Clarke-- I've been reading this book on and off for two years, and I'm on pg. 530 or so of 800. Absolutely mindblowingly fantastic: great concept, brilliant pacing and execution, and I love love love genre-bending fantasy novels. And her style of writing, how it's Austen-esque but slightly updated so as to be clear to the modern reader. zomgz. Unfortunately I have the giant hardcover copy, which means I can't put it in my purse (I get a lot of reading done on lines and in waiting rooms), thus it's taking me forever to finish.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 28, 2009)

Excellent - there hasn't been a good reading thread in some time now!

Johnathan Strange and Mr. Norrel was a fantastic read - damn fine choice. Right now I'm reading Palahniuk's new book, Pygmy, but it's just the latest in a long string of books: City of God, Catcher in the Rye, Things Fall Apart, Beautiful Children (the Charles Bock one), The Alchemist, Lowboy, Midnight's Children, Heaven is Small, and about three dozen others for this year - attempting to read 100 in a year for no other reason than last year I read 92 without realizing it, lol.

Also finally finished Don Quixote this year - it was hard getting into, but by the time I hit page 300 or so I was totally caught in its grip.

And anyone looking for a great thought-invoking read should give Bolano's 2666 a shot.

Up next for me I'm starting on a "notorious" book binge. Right now I'm just collecting the titles, but it will consist of The Bible, The Torah, The Quo'ran, The Art of War, Mein Kampf, The Satanic Bible, The Satanic Verses, The Tibetan Book of the Dead, Beyond Good and Evil, The Anarchist Cookbook, The God Delusion, The Portable Atheist, and God is not Great.

Should be loads of fun


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 28, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Up next for me I'm starting on a "notorious" book binge. Right now I'm just collecting the titles, but it will consist of The Bible, The Torah, The Quo'ran, The Art of War, Mein Kampf, The Satanic Bible, The Satanic Verses, The Tibetan Book of the Dead, Beyond Good and Evil, The Anarchist Cookbook, The God Delusion, The Portable Atheist, and God is not Great.
> Should be loads of fun


Holy Fuck! That should keep you outta trouble for a while. Watch out for The Anarchist Cookbook -- don't put out an eye. 

I just finished _ Gone Tomorrow_ by Lee Child. (A Jack Reacher novel -- Jack kicks a lotta ass.) A fun read.

Next is _First Family_ by David Baldacci.

- Jim


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm just finishing up _The Killer Angels_. I've been going to Gettysburg pretty much my entire life, and I've seen the film plenty of times, but I've never read this book.

It isn't an easy read, though. Shaara's wordsmithery leaves plenty to be desired. It works wonderfully sometimes, but most of the time falls very, very flat.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 29, 2009)

_"the art of music production"_ and burroughs' _"interzone"_


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 29, 2009)

Today i'm reading Finger Lickin' Fifteen by Janet Evanovich. I read 12-14 this week in anticipation. I'll be done with this book tomorrow and start reading the Secret Garden. I've never read it. I'm also thinking of starting Pride and Prejudice again.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just finished Persuasion last week. I'm now starting Mansfield Park, which is also by Jane Austen.


----------



## moby-jones (Jun 29, 2009)

i've just finished reading Perfume by Patrick Süskind for like the seventh time





i think this is my favorite.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I'm just finishing up _The Killer Angels_. I've been going to Gettysburg pretty much my entire life, and I've seen the film plenty of times, but I've never read this book.
> 
> It isn't an easy read, though. Shaara's wordsmithery leaves plenty to be desired. It works wonderfully sometimes, but most of the time falls very, very flat.



I agree. I found his prose to be impenetrable. I had to read it for a school assignment (to be fair, this was in high school, or possibly even middle school), so I suffered through, but... ugh.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I agree. I found his prose to be impenetrable. I had to read it for a school assignment (to be fair, this was in high school, or possibly even middle school), so I suffered through, but... ugh.



It's all the more aggravating because of how great the story itself is. The historical events that it's based on are some of the most important and fascinating in American history, and many of the major people who were involved are extremely interesting. Even through the poor writing, the plotlines that Shaara puts together are certainly great, although significantly dramatized; I think that this is why the movie works very well- far better, at least, than the book does.


----------



## steely (Jun 30, 2009)

Odd Hours by Dean Koontz. I loved all the Odd Thomas books!


----------



## debz-aka (Jun 30, 2009)

_*The Kitchen Congregation by Nora Seton*_
I love books that incorporate recipes like, *Tender to the Bone*, and this book by Nora Seton has such an amazing feeling. It is the story of women, daughters and mothers and how the kitchen is often the center of the life of a house. Beautiful.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 30, 2009)

Finished Chuck P's Pygmy - not bad, not great, highly amusing in some areas and cringe worthy in others (typical Palahniuk) - and have moved on to E. L. Doctorow's Ragtime. So far I'm in love with everything about it... more to come...


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 30, 2009)

I am just about finished with re-reading Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, and then Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince is next. Just getting ready for the Premiere of HP:HBP in 2 1/2 weeks! The books have so much more information, I need reminding.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2009)

This! Though reading FML and my Google Reader feeds has been major competition to real books. Kindle on the iPhone, too.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 30, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Finished Chuck P's Pygmy - not bad, not great, highly amusing in some areas and cringe worthy in others (typical Palahniuk) - and have moved on to E. L. Doctorow's Ragtime. So far I'm in love with everything about it... more to come...



EL Doctorow... any relation to Cory? 

The only Chuck Palahniuk novel I've read (well, listened to on CD) was _Snuff_. It was... eh. A little juvenile overall, I saw the end twist coming from a mile away, and I didn't like any of the characters, but he had some neat tricks (the theme of celebrities suffering to look perfect, for instance). Personally, I don't know that I'd him another shot.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 1, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> EL Doctorow... any relation to Cory?
> 
> The only Chuck Palahniuk novel I've read (well, listened to on CD) was _Snuff_. It was... eh. A little juvenile overall, I saw the end twist coming from a mile away, and I didn't like any of the characters, but he had some neat tricks (the theme of celebrities suffering to look perfect, for instance). Personally, I don't know that I'd him another shot.



According to Wikipedia (so it must be right), it has been said that Cory is related, but no one has gone out of their way to prove it. I love Cory's book Someone Comes to Town, Someone Leaves Town... I bought that on the strength of the back-of-the-book copy text alone. By the time I got to the family lineage (father was a mountain, mother was a washing machine, one brother an island, three others a trio of Russian nesting dolls - it was brilliant) I was laughing out loud in the bookstore.

As for Chuck... really, I can take him or leave him. He survives on the shock of some of his ideas - and to be fair, some of the stories are cool (I've heard that Choke is his best work), but most leave me feeling the same way, kinda meh. I will say this though, give something else a shot other than Snuff. I read that last year and it's easily the worst thing he's ever done. Pygmy was actually pretty hysterical in some areas, but it is not easy to read due to the diction.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 1, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> I love Cory's book Someone Comes to Town, Someone Leaves Town... I bought that on the strength of the back-of-the-book copy text alone. By the time I got to the family lineage (father was a mountain, mother was a washing machine, one brother an island, three others a trio of Russian nesting dolls - it was brilliant) I was laughing out loud in the bookstore.



I haven't read Someone Comes to Town... (yet), but I loved Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom. Oh, and in case you didn't know: Cory Doctorow considers all his works to be open source, and put his novels online for free reading/download. Hope you saved your receipt.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 1, 2009)

Just before I started on the Harry Potter, I finished two very good books. The first was Under the Banner of Heaven, the story of a murderer and Mormon Fundamentalism. Fascinating and disturbing at the same time.

The second was In A Sunburned Country, a travelogue of Australia. Very funny and now I really want to visit that country.


----------



## jcas50 (Jul 1, 2009)

Million Dollar Throw by Mike Lupica - the NY Daily News sports writer. My wife's a children's librarian and I read books for her. Just finished Chasing Lincoln's Killer by James Swanson. Probably go adult next and read a Lisa Scottoline thriller. I'm going to the ALA convention next week in Chi-town and will pick up piles of new books to feast on.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 1, 2009)

My mother just gave me 'Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell' by Susanna Clarke. I plan on starting it tomorrow.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 1, 2009)

I just finished reading The Host by Stepanie Meyers and loved it. If you can put up with the waffling on the first 45 pages or so you are in for a treat! 

I am not a sci-fi fan at all, but it ended up being the book where you want to see what happens at the end, but you don't want it to end. Oh, another thing - if you are a softy have a box of tissues ready!!!:blush:


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 1, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I haven't read Someone Comes to Town... (yet), but I loved Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom. Oh, and in case you didn't know: Cory Doctorow considers all his works to be open source, and put his novels online for free reading/download. Hope you saved your receipt.



Oh I know - I love the open source thing and have written about it. Sadly, though, I'm a materialist bastard. I love having something to hold in my hand. Maybe that explains why I have more space for books than my bed...


----------



## garbled (Jul 1, 2009)

I an reading "the old devil" a biography of clarence darrow by donald mccrae, he was a fascinating man., brilliant but flawed full of compassion and humanity and totally unafraid of taking on seemingly hopeless causes and winning.


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 2, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> Just before I started on the Harry Potter, I finished two very good books. The first was Under the Banner of Heaven, the story of a murderer and Mormon Fundamentalism. Fascinating and disturbing at the same time.


Loved the book "UNDER THE BANNER OF HEAVEN"! Jon Krakauer is an amazing writer! INTO THIN AIR was like an amazing murder mystery. Instead of "who dunnit" it was more like "who will survive this."


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2009)

Art& Physics: Parallel Visions in Space,Time and Light by Leonard Shlain

Shows how some artists foreshadowed the findings of modern scientists. in my opinion artists have always seem to have done that simply because there have been fewer limitations on how they think and the possibilities of things. the author has also written on other interesting topics:

The Alphabet Versus the Goddess: The Conflict Between Word and Image 

Sex,Time, and Power: How Women's Sexuality Shaped Human Evolution


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 3, 2009)

_Prelude to Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov. I recently re-read the original Foundation trilogy for the first time since I was in my early twenties. Hadn't read the sequels, so I'm currently working my way through them too. Classic sci-fi!

After that I'll probably read _Pride & Prejudice & Zombies_ by Jane Austin and Seth Grahame-Smith. I likes me some zombies!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2009)

as an ausenite i can say "I luv brainz!!!!" :eat1:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 3, 2009)

Messages From Spirit: The Extraordinary Power of Oracles, Omens, and Signs by Colette Baron-Reid


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 3, 2009)

Return to Labyrinth

I am in love with the labyrinth and all its inhabitants.. yarly~


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 5, 2009)

Wallace Stegner's *Shooting Star*, I love this writer. His prose are so rich I can almost taste the words!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2009)

Finished _*The Killer Angels*_, starting on my third readthrough of *Dune*.


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 14, 2009)

*The Count of Monte Cristo*

Love a good tale of revenge!

"Revenge is a dish best served cold."


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2009)

Readers Digest _*Do It Yourself Manual to Home Repair*_


----------



## comaseason (Jul 14, 2009)

In addition to my annual reading of Grapes of Wrath, I have 2 others going:

The Big Sort: Why the clustering of like-minded America is tearing us apart.
by Bill Bishop

The Summer of 1787 
by David O. Stewart


----------



## italianmike21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Water For Elephants by Sara Gruen


----------



## Crystal (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking for Lincoln by Peter Kunhardt.

It's a fantastic coffee table book, with lots of great pictures and even better stories.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 14, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> _Prelude to Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov. I recently re-read the original Foundation trilogy for the first time since I was in my early twenties. Hadn't read the sequels, so I'm currently working my way through them too. Classic sci-fi!
> 
> After that I'll probably read _Pride & Prejudice & Zombies_ by Jane Austin and Seth Grahame-Smith. I likes me some zombies!



I read that last week! I kept giggling at the title of the book. I enjoyed it but some stuff i thought detracted from the original book. It was a very creative change though


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm on an Austin kick right now. I got Emma, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, Pride and prejudice (to replace a missing copy), and Northanger Abby for my birthday and am currently reading Emma.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm currently reading "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies" by Jane Austen and Seth Grahame-Smith.

This is a very clever retelling of the Austen novel I had to wade through back in my English Major days in college but Grahame-Smith added in ninjas and ultra violent zombie carnage!

Yes, I like the book a lot more with zombies:happy:

It'll probably make my lit profs from college cry but it's a real hoot and worth a read.


Dennis


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 14, 2009)

Just finished Trainspotting - definitely took me a few dozen pages to get a rhythm for the vernacular, but loved the characters and the wordplay.

Up next taking a break from books for a few days to marathon through the 13 TPB's of 100 Bullets, then jumping back into the fray with The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay... and the damn film has me wanting to read the Harry Potter books again. Oh well, that only takes a week, give or take a couple of days (considering that the first three can be done in two days without breaking a sweat).


----------



## Carol W. (Jul 14, 2009)

just finished three books by Ruth Moore about life in Maine. Also, The Reader. All good reads. Now rereading Cherie and Fin de Cherie; was inspired to pull them out again after hearing a movie is coming out soon based on them. (which I'm looking forward to!)

Also Alice Hoffman's Green Angel, a short novel that reads more like poetry, lovely poetry. It made my heart ache!

Oh-and last but not least, I'm rereading the Twilight Saga AGAIN. Since discovering these books last year, I've never let them get too far away from me, and I refuse, uncharacteristically, to lend them out to anyone!! Where, oh, where, was Edward Cullen when I was in high school!?? (or even Robert Pattinson for that matter....)


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently, I am reading my way through *The Deptford Trilogy* by Robertson Davies. Awesome writer!


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)

The Alchemist


----------



## joh (Jul 21, 2009)

Reading Siddhartha. Very interesting book -- makes one think about life.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally got back around to reading The Wheel of Time The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan, Enjoying it very much I have never read many books like this I'm enjoying it very much


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 22, 2009)

Finished all 13 books of 100 Bullets and am now re-reading Harry Potter before embarking on the notorious book binge I mentioned in an earlier post - just found a copy of The Anarchist Cookbook, so my list of 13 titles (for the moment) is complete. I think the Harry Potter books have become a sort of palette cleanser for me at this point - something fun to break up the usually black-and-bleak of my normal reading routine... not that they don't go nazi-dark by the end, but still more fun when all is said and done.


----------



## debz-aka (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pride and Prejudice and Zombies*

If you love Jane Austin, zombies and ninjas...then we should get together for coffee and discuss this book! I'm loving the hell out of reading this, I love how the the male writer is making characters say things that I always wished they could say. I somehow think Ms Austin would have liked this, too.


----------



## StarWitness (Sep 6, 2009)

_Ariel_ by Sylvia Plath. I haven't read through a volume of poetry in a while, so it's a nice change. I read _The Bell Jar_ in high school and didn't care for it at all, but now that I'm older and wiser, I thought I'd give her another shot... I have to say, Plath has much improved in the past seven years. Which is a neat trick for a dead woman.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 6, 2009)

I just finished The Troublesome Offspring of Cardinal Guzman by Louis de Bernieres, which I enjoyed immensely. It took me a bit to get used to his style, but once I adjusted I got really sucked into it. I'll totally be looking up some of his other work, and I might just go back and read One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez; I couldn't get into it the first time, but the Bernieres has totally put me in the mood for it... or at least to try again. 

I'm currently reading a Robert Asprin 2-in-1... M.Y.T.H. Inc. in Action & Sweet Myth-tery of Life. I was craving some seriously silly fantasy, and I wasn't quite in the mood for Terry Pratchett. I tried rereading some of the Piers Anthony that I read when I was a kid, but it does NOT translate to adulthood. Gawd. That man has some SERIOUS issues with women. I mean, even when I was a kid the character of Chameleon really bothered me (Ugly and smart or gorgeous and vapid? That's REALLY how you see women?), but now I can see how his issues manifest in all the other female characters too, and it makes them completely unreadable. Ugh.


----------



## mejix (Sep 6, 2009)

story of o -pauline reage (meeeaaaoww)
everything the rises -lawrence weschler

next in line:

journey to the end of the night -louis ferdinand celine



*


----------



## VVET (Sep 6, 2009)

Measure by Measure by Becky Fox & Bill Sherman, with a hand given by Dimensions - story teller - Wilson Barbers


----------



## Brenda (Sep 6, 2009)

The Little Friend by Donna Tartt


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2009)

I just completed The Color of Water by James McBride. It's a fascinating account of his childhood mixed in with the discovery of his mother's hidden past. Loved it.


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 7, 2009)

Just finished a bunch of very different titles:

The Picture of Dorian Gray, by Oscar Wilde
Burmese Days, by George Orwell
A Brief History of Time, by Stephen Hawking
Black Man, by Richard Morgan

Currently reading A Long Way Home: Memoirs of a Boy Soldier, by Ishmael Beah.


----------



## northwestbbw (Sep 7, 2009)

The Beach by Alex Garland


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 8, 2009)

South of Broad - Pat Conroy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Just finished listening to THE FRIDAY NIGHT KNITTING CLUB by Kate Jacobs while Alternately READING GEEK LOVE....

I really enjoyed the knitting club book, an easy girly book to plow through.....but excited to get back to GEEK LAND!!!!*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm currently reading Roberto Bolano's "2666" at my desk and Dean Koontz's "Frankenstein" in the bathtub.

Ya have to balance things out.

"2666" is dense, difficult, and, so far, very rewarding. The Koontz novels are just plain silly. I haven't read him since my very early twenties. When did he become Dave Barry?


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 8, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> I'm currently reading Roberto Bolano's "2666" at my desk and Dean Koontz's "Frankenstein" in the bathtub.
> 
> Ya have to balance things out.
> 
> "2666" is dense, difficult, and, so far, very rewarding. The Koontz novels are just plain silly. I haven't read him since my very early twenties. When did he become Dave Barry?



LOVED 2666 - good choice!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 8, 2009)

> LOVED 2666 - good choice!



I'm enjoying it. Reading very slowly--20 pages a day, backing up a page or two every time I start again. 

I decided not to rush headlong at it. BIG books tend to clobber me. I start strong and then something interrupts 

I started DeLillo's "Underworld" at least 10 times before I made it to the end; "Infinite Jest" took no less than five tries. Gaddis continues to kick my ass every time I dare take a swipe at "The Recognitions".

So, I'll let you know what I think sometime in October or November.


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 12, 2009)

My Adventures into the world of fantasy continues!

Having just finished The Colour of Magic by Terry Pratchett I am now just starting A Clash of Kings by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Edens_heel (Sep 12, 2009)

Just finished A Long Way Home: Memoirs of a Boy Soldier... insanely highly recommended - you'll have a very hard time complaining about your life afterwards.

Now onto Revenant, by Tristan Hughes, and then After Dark, by Murakami.

Very eagerly awaiting Blood's A Rover, by James Ellroy, which will finish off the American Underground Trilogy he started with American Tabloid and The Cold Six Thousand - both unmatched if you dig noir.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 8, 2010)

*I've been reading again....I swear I had almost a year, in which my attention span was too short to actually focus?

I read DEAR JOHN (nicholas sparks) last week, and then THE LIFEGUARD (patterson)
and now am reading another Nicholas Sparks book - THE RESCUE

all trashy stuff but easy quick reads.

I read on my 2-15 minute breaks at work, and on 30 minute lunch break...and for an hour or 2 in the middle of the nite when I wake up...I am a crummy sleeper these days....(aging sucks)....*


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2010)

Dracula by Bram Stoker.


----------



## Micara (Feb 9, 2010)

It's really no secret (although it should be) that I have a crush on Detective Munch from Law & Order SVU. So it's no surprise that I am reading "I'm Not a Cop!" by Richard Belzer. I'm about halfway done. And because I can't ever concentrate on just one thing, I'm also reading "The Bonesetter's Daughter" by Amy Tan, which so far I _really_ like.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm reading California Deamon. It's a book about a mom with two kids who hunts deamons. It's fun. I can totally identify with her struggles with her toddler  It makes me laugh how she writes.


----------



## steely (Feb 10, 2010)

I am reading a creepy gothic thriller called The Bottoms by Joe R. Lansdale. I love a good creepy murder mystery.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 10, 2010)

_A History of the Modern World: Since 1815_ by Palmer, Colton & Kramer. Curriculum, yes.


----------



## Bafta1 (Feb 10, 2010)

A History of The United States... My soon-to-be new home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B"H

(And "The Dubliners" by James Joyce... It's a series of short stories about Dublin--the city and her characters. One of the stories is called "A Little Cloud". It deals with the way a man understands his own self-perception after an encounter with a childhood friend whose life has been a greater success than his own. It's a wonderful story--sad and real).

As for America... Yes, AMERICA... I'm on a chapter about The Mayflower... Ummm... it's going slowly... And the sheer size of the book is scary... We Europeans were always taught that America had no history... Guess I was wrong...


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 10, 2010)

Going to try to read CATCHER IN THE RYE by Salinger


----------



## razor (Feb 10, 2010)

Just finished "The Lost Symbol" by Dan Brown, and started "Game Change" by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 10, 2010)

Just finished Designer Evolution: A Transhumanist Manifesto, by Simon Young. Interesting read, for the most part. A little juvenile in some of his rants against certain artistic movements and things of the same ilk, but I certainly agreed with his stance on religion and the idea that using technology and medical advancements to further our own lives in whatever ways are possible is NOT an insult to god, or whatever thing may or may not control our lives. I would not recommend the book if your religious faith is something held near and dear, but if like me, you are an atheist, you'd probably find it fascinating.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bafta1 said:


> And "The Dubliners" by James Joyce...



Greatest collection of short stories ever. Love that book.


----------



## Agent 007 (Mar 1, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> _A History of the Modern World: Since 1815_ by Palmer, Colton & Kramer. Curriculum, yes.




I had to read that book in the first year of my History studies and I still own my copy. One of my teacher said that it was the "Bible" of Modern History...then a few years later it was replaced by another book.

In my alma mater, Leiden University, a student union for History students placed a copy of Palmer's book in a glass case with a hammer and added a caption: "In case of historical emergency, break glass!". That case is still here.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 1, 2010)

I've discovered a new author: Brian Haig.

He's the son of Gen. Alexander Haig. Were discussing his dad (who died recently) on another board and somebody mentioned that he was one of their favorite writers.

I googled a little and downloaded _The Kingmaker_ to my Kindle. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0446612901/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Excellent! If you like male fantasy fiction, then check it out.

- Jim


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am currently reading a collection of the old issues of the DC Comics title _Bat Lash_. Excellent comic book story. Light, breezy storytelling with a good title character. Fantastic artwork from underrated artist Nick Cardy. Wonderful stuff. The book is under the _DC Showcase Presents_ banner (which is the DC equivalent to Marvel's _Essentials_ Line). Good reading if you like comics.


----------



## Micara (Mar 1, 2010)

Just simultaneously started "The Mazerunner" by James Dashner and "The Forest of Hands and Teeth" by Carrie Ryan. A couple of (hopefully) good dystopic novels.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Couldn't find the other thread...but knew I started one long ago....

Over the weekend finished the first of the Frankenstein series by Dean Koontz...liked it enough to have the 2nd book ready to read. Not my usual cup of tea...but good writing and intriguing and love the character development and so glad I heard about it on DIMS*


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2010)

A friend of mine and I have our own little book club since we met last last year. ( 2 book club members ) 

So far we read 

Walt by Tom Sharpe

Red Sky at Morning by Richard Bradford

Love in the time of Cholera

Now we are going to start reading, 

Gandhi An Autobiography: The Story of My Experiments With Truth
by Mohandas K. Gandhi
The book is like over 500 pages

After that we are going to read a book about Jesus.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Touched with Fire : Manic-Depressive Illness and the Artistic Temperment ~ Kay Redfield Jamison

Powerful read. Are those who are artistic and genius predominantly manic-depressive or do those who are manic-depressive seek out the arts to express and relieve the great emotions of their highs and lows?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Also reading Deviant Desires; Incredibly Strange Sex ~ Katherine Gates.


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 14, 2010)

The Fat Studies Reader - Sondra Solovay and Esther Rothblum
The Gospel of Mary Magdalene - Jean-Yves Leloup


----------



## mejix (Sep 15, 2010)

Distant Star by Roberto Bolaño
The Selected Stories of Philip K. Dick


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 15, 2010)

mejix said:


> Distant Star by Roberto Bolaño
> The Selected Stories of Philip K. Dick



Nice. 

Earlier this summer I read "2666" and the "VALIS trilogy" back-to-back.

It kind of damaged my brain.


----------



## mejix (Sep 15, 2010)

I loved 2666. Haven't read the VALIS Trilogy. I am liking the short stories though.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Just finished WILD by Cheryl Strayed
Seriously I loved reading this book!!!
I hated finishing it and put it off as long as I could
a wonderful story of a young woman embarking
and traveling the PCT on her own, unprepared totally.

I fell in love with the mountains of OREGON all over again, the scenery the views, the people. I WANT TO HIKE AGAIN......I want to take a month or 3 to travel like this....a girl can dream*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 15, 2012)

Digging back into the Fat Sex book.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 23, 2012)

Paranormal by Raymond Moody


----------



## mejix (Jul 23, 2012)

Halfway through *The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay* by Michael Chabon.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 24, 2012)

Dark Lover - J.R. Ward


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jul 24, 2012)

The Unfettered Mind by Takuan Soho


----------



## mejix (Jul 24, 2012)

mejix said:


> Halfway through *The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay* by Michael Chabon.



I hate being the last in the page.


----------



## Isa (Jul 24, 2012)

mejix said:


> I hate being the last in the page.



Every good book must end at some point.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm reading the second of the Game of Thrones series but also, I tend to read four or so books at a time so I'm also studying
Animal Speak - Ted Andrews, and Fat Sex; The Naked Truth - Rebecca Weinstein


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 25, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm reading the second of the Game of Thrones series



How are you enjoying a Game of Thrones?


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 25, 2012)

Conversations with a dead man by Doug Lucas


----------



## AcedWonderlic (Jul 25, 2012)

LTE Fiber Testing Methods and Procedures ATT-002-290-553


----------



## Librarygirl (Jul 25, 2012)

Terry Pratchett Long Earth
Michelin Must See Guide to Charleston and SC
Lonely Planet Los Angeles


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 25, 2012)

just finished fifty shades of grey, to be honest i found it rather poorly written and very repetitive...don't know what all the fuss was about imho...to each his own i guess


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 25, 2012)

I became way too angry at all the grammatical errors in, "Conversation with a Dead Man". So, I stopped reading it. A published author should be able to correctly use their/there/they're and too/to in a sentence. Though using the word "descent" instead of "decent" was nearly the final straw. I even let *that* go until I found another too/to error. At that point, I had enough.

Moving on now to, "The Loom" by Shella Gillus.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 25, 2012)

supersizebbw said:


> just finished fifty shades of grey, to be honest i found it rather poorly written and very repetitive...don't know what all the fuss was about imho...to each his own i guess



You're not the first person I've heard say it was pretty terrible. I'm glad I didn't read it.


----------



## seavixen (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm reading through Gail Carriger's Parasol Protectorate series, because it is seriously like I'm just daydreaming without having to think anything up by myself.

Total guilty pleasure books.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 25, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> How are you enjoying a Game of Thrones?


I'm really enjoying it. Especially liking a couple of characters, like Tyrion and Aryra. One thing about book series is that if done well, they're so fleshed out that you feel you know the characters and are part of the story.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm really enjoying it. Especially liking a couple of characters, like Tyrion and Aryra. One thing about book series is that if done well, they're so fleshed out that you feel you know the characters and are part of the story.



I looooove Tyrion and the guy who plays him in the HBO series does a fabulous job. This series is my all time favorite. I love Arya too and Jon Snow. I started reading it a few years ago and nearly wet myself when HBO took it on lol...it's nice to see it come to life.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 3, 2012)

Various books about drawing techniques.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 4, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I looooove Tyrion and the guy who plays him in the HBO series does a fabulous job. This series is my all time favorite. I love Arya too and Jon Snow. I started reading it a few years ago and nearly wet myself when HBO took it on lol...it's nice to see it come to life.


I'm itching so badly to download the HBO series but I won't do it until I'm finished with the books.


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 4, 2012)

Just received a $50 gift card for Barnes and Noble. Going to look at what's hot on the Nook soon.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 8, 2012)

The Sleepwalkers by Paul Grossman


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 8, 2012)

50 Shades Of Gray: The Complete History Of Wizard Pubic Hair


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 8, 2012)

I haven't chosen a new book, even though I received over $200 in Barnes and Noble gift cards


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 8, 2012)

For you photographers out there: Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson.

It was recommended to me by a very successful and gifted professional photographer. I thought I knew all there was to be known about this shit, but I didn't.

Even if you're an experienced photographer, this is a delightful book and will be worth your time to read.

- Jim


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2012)

Rojodi said:


> I haven't chosen a new book, even though I received over $200 in Barnes and Noble gift cards


You're insane. I'd blow through that before you were halfway through the door/site.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm reading Tana French's Faithful Place right now. Digging it so far, but I'm trying to rush through it to get to her 4th one, Broken Harbor. I bought her first two on a whim a couple years ago and loved them, and the other day my Mama told me to read the 4th one, it's one of the best books she's ever read. My Mama goes through books like I go through chapstick, so if she loves something, I have to read it. The books aren't related enough that you have to read them in order, but it's just my OCD thing, ha.


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 9, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> You're insane. I'd blow through that before you were halfway through the door/site.



I'm going Friday. I'll see what's available for Nook tools there.


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've developed the bad habit of starting multiple books before finishing one. 

Lipstick Traces - Greil Marcus
I Never Liked You - Chester Brown
Humanism: A Beginner's Guide - Peter Cave

Lipstick Traces is really interesting so far. Chester Brown is hit or miss for me, but I'm loving this one. As for Peter Cave, I think if I would have read this and pretty much any of his other books while still a teenager I would have been in love with him. It's still worth the read.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't consider it a bad habit. I've been doing it for most of my life, and I'm pretty fucking old.

Currently I'm reading:

_Understanding Exposure_ by Bryan Peterson - a photography tutoral

_Old Bones_ by David Wishart - a detective novel set in ancient Rome

_The Tri-State Gang in Richmond_ by Selden Richardson - a nonfiction investigation of some criminals in my home town set in depression/prohibition times.

It's delightful to switch back and forth between them.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 11, 2012)

My book totally caused a nightmare the other night and it's not even horror. I'm reading The Sleepwalkers by Paul Grossman. It's a mystery about women who are coming up missing and kind of sleepwalking to their deaths in germany during the rise of Hitler.

So, the historical aspect of Hitler and nazi germany is disturbing enough but add women sleepwalking to their deaths and I had a zombie apocalypse dream. There was no happy ending. Me and my party of people fighting off the zombies were bitten and waiting to become zombies. Boooo lol


----------



## doublejm1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm reading "Buyology" by Martin Lindstrom. Great book about consumer psychology, which happens to be one of my favorite subjects.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 13, 2012)

'if beale street could talk' by james baldwin
a book about david byrne called 'song and circumstance'
and some random bukowski collections


----------



## BigCutiesAmber (Sep 13, 2012)

I just started reading the Game of Thrones series! Its good, a little twisted in some parts though :S but that's what makes a book good sometimes


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2012)

BigCutiesAmber said:


> I just started reading the Game of Thrones series! Its good, a little twisted in some parts though :S but that's what makes a book good sometimes


I just started Book 5. I think you'll love the series. Enjoy.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 8, 2012)

I read 4 books this weekend. Anita Blake: Vampire Hunter Series by Laurell K Hamilton. Read the first four in the series. Was like eating candy


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 8, 2012)

I write reviews, so a lot of publishers send me books to read and review.

Currently I am reading, "Inked" by Renda Dodge


As well as, "Sins of the Father" by R.J. Palmer.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 9, 2012)

Just started The Rope by Nevada Barr. It's touted as the beginning story for her Anna Pigeon character. I don't usually like when authors do a back story after they've already written a pile of books in a series, but Nevada has never disappointed me, so I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a book on American History that has been sitting in my reading pile half read for a few months now. I should really get back to that. I really should. But right now I'm reading Angelmaker by Nick Harkaway and I'm not sure what to make of it. It seems kinda fantasyish... but it also seems vaguely steampunk. I'm not really a fan of steampunk as a rule but the book is alright so I'm continuing on with it. It's a bit wordy, though; the plot hasn't really moved forward for about a hundred pages now.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 16, 2012)

Lover Enshrined - JR Ward


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 16, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> Just started The Rope by Nevada Barr. It's touted as the beginning story for her Anna Pigeon character. I don't usually like when authors do a back story after they've already written a pile of books in a series, but Nevada has never disappointed me, so I'm giving it a shot.



Finished The Rope. Was OK, but not even close to being one of her best.

Just started Restless in the Grave by Dana Stabenow.

I'm sitting on Creole Bell by James Lee Burke, trying hold off the pleasure of reading it. He's one of my all time favorites, and I have a feeling this might be his last book.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm on #17 in Janet Evanovitch's "Stephanie Plum" series, and have #18 ready to go when I finish it. And then it'll be another month until book 19 is released and who knows how long it'll take for my local library to get a copy of it because they're in the middle of a renovation. 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 19, 2012)

Buddha's Brain, The Practical Neuroscience of Happiness, Love and Wisdom - Rick Hanson w Richard Mendius


----------



## Micara (Oct 24, 2012)

I finished all the published books in the GONE series by Michael Grant- which ROCKED- then I reread The Perks of Being a Wallflower for the 11th time, and now I am rereading Prep by Curtis Sittenfeld for the 3rd time.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 24, 2012)

Odd Apocalypse - Dean Koontz
Dark Angels: An Insider's Guide to Ghosts, Spirits and Attached Entities - Rita Louise, PHD


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm presently reading a bio of Angelina Jolie, and Dave Mustaine's auto-bio. I've been eyeing Mustaine's bio for a very long time at the library. I finally decided to take the jump and read it. It would be interesting to hear his point of view on how Thrash metal came to be.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 2, 2012)

Camus' _The Plague_

In retrospect not the best choice if you have a lingering cough...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 2, 2012)

Creole Bell by James Lee Burke. Each book is getting more spiritual/mystical as he gets older, and his writing style more poetic.

Also reading The Most They Ever Had by Rick Bragg. If you grew up in the South and aren't reading Bragg, get on it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2012)

The Crystal Bible - Judy Hall


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just finished 'World War Z - An Oral History of the Zombie War'. I would very VERY highly recommend it to anybody into the post-apocalyptic genre. Even if you dislike the idea of zombies, give it a read, it really is a great book with a unique style and layout.

Now I've started 'The City and The City', another sci-fi book. Slow start so far, I'm hoping it picks up soon.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2012)

Anatomy of the Spirit - Caroline Myss


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 4, 2012)

I just finished a really good book. 

"Last Victim" by Karen Robards. 

I really, really enjoyed this book. As a psychic medium, and someone who studied criminal psychology/forensics in college in hopes to become a profiler, I really related to the main character in this book. She was awesome. I really enjoyed the humor between her and her spirit attachment.

Synopsis:

THE LAST VICTIM

Dr. Charlotte Stone sees what others do not.

A sought-after expert in criminal pathology, Charlie regularly sits face-to-face with madmen. Obsessed with learning what makes human monsters commit terrible crimes, Charlie desires little else from lifeno doubt because when she was sixteen, she herself survived a serial killers bloodbath: A man butchered the family of Charlies best friend, Holly, then left the girls body on a seaside boardwalk one week later.

Because of the information Charlie gave police, the Boardwalk Killer went underground. She kept to herself her eerie postmortem visions of Holly and her mother. And even years later, knowing her contact with ghosts might undermine her credibility as a psychological expert, Charlie tells no one about the visits she gets from the spirit world.

Now all-too-handsome FBI agent Tony Bartoli is telling Charlie that a teenage girl is missing, her family slaughtered. Bartoli suspects that after fifteen years, the Boardwalk Killeror a sick copycat with his M.O.is back. Time is running short for an innocent, kidnapped girl, and Bartoli pleads for Charlies help.

This is the one case Charlie shouldn't go near. But she also knows that she may be the one person in the world who can stop this vicious killer. For Charliewhose good looks disguise a world of hurt, vulnerability, and potent psychic giftsa frantic hunt for a madman soon becomes a complex test of cunning, passions, and secrets. Aiding Dr. Stone on her quest to catch a madman is a ghostly presence with bad intentions: the fiery spirit of seductive bad boy Michael Garland who refuses to be ignored, though in his cat and mouse game they may both lose their hearts.

Dr. Charlotte Stone sees what others do not. And she sees the Boardwalk Killer coming for her.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 5, 2012)

I am reading a book right now that is haunting me with every page. If I hadn't known better, I would say the author peaked into my life and is writing the main character after me. Here's a few lines that touched me much too deeply.

"I had always blamed my mother for my inability to maintain normal, adult relationships. Growing up, my family never touched or hugged. My mother rarely told me she loved me, never hugged me or tucked me in at night. Even after she married my stepfather, I never saw her hug or kiss him...."

And then later in the same chapter, ".... When I left home, I was optimistic in my new life, and as years passed the slow revelation of my naivete' increased. I continued to try to become the person I wanted to be, rather than continuing to be the person my mother created."

Ouch.. that slashed deeply into my soul. I actually had to close the computer and walk away when I read through that chapter. It hits WAY too close to home..and I wasn't ready for those memories to be rehashed in my own life. That right there, no matter how many times I sit down to write my life out, I could never have painted as beautiful yet harsh like the author did. I cannot wait to continue with this book. 

The book:

Inked by Renda Dodge.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1442161655/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh wow, I'm putting this on my reading list!!



dharmabean said:


> The book:
> 
> Inked by Renda Dodge.
> http://www.amazon.com/Inked-Renda-Dodge/dp/1442161655


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 6, 2012)

"Not everyone can have as much hate as you do built inside of them Antoinia. Some people are actually happy. I know that's a hard thing to understand." 

Another striking line from this story. ... and very much related to.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 9, 2012)

So not happy with the ending of this book. I'm onto something else, I just don't know what yet.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 11, 2012)

Lover Avenged - JR Ward


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been flipping between Pokemon manga and Star Wars novels for the last month or so. I am 7.


----------



## penguin (Nov 12, 2012)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman. Finally getting around to it.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 12, 2012)

Just finishing up the last pages of _The Great Gatsby_. Brilliant.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I've been flipping between Pokemon manga and Star Wars novels for the last month or so. I am 7.




Hhahah! Love this!


----------



## biglynch (Nov 12, 2012)

Dave Gorman's unchained America. Very funny.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm leafing through The Complete Stories and Poems of Edgar Allen Poe, and just starting on "The Fall of the House of Usher". A Gothic story seems so appropriate for this time of year.

I've also been going through audiobooks as well. I just recently purchased The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich: A History of Nazi Germany by William L. Shirer.


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 18, 2012)

Just finished "Gone Girl". Boring in the beginning, really good for about 30 pages in the middle and hated the ending. On to either "Ape House" or ... I don't know - something else...


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 18, 2012)

Just finished "Gone Girl". Boring in the beginning, really good for about 30 pages in the middle and hated the ending. On to either "Ape House" or ... I don't know - something else...


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Spirits of New Orleans: Voodoo Curses, Vampire Legends, and Cities of the Dead by Kala Ambrose

Another paranormal based book I've been asked to review.  I love free books. I wish I could get paid to review books.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Spirits of New Orleans: Voodoo Curses, Vampire Legends, and Cities of the Dead by Kala Ambrose
> 
> Another paranormal based book I've been asked to review.  I love free books. I wish I could get paid to review books.



That would be an awesome job!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2012)

I just picked up _*This Is How You Lose Her*_ by Junot Diaz. I like it. It's on the short list of the year's best fiction, from what I understand, and my library finally got it back in two days ago after it had been _constantly _checked out since hitting the shelf. I gotta finish quick, I really don't want to deprive others of this.


----------



## penguin (Nov 18, 2012)

I finished American Gods, and now I'm onto Lord of the Rings, something else I've never read.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2012)

penguin said:


> I finished American Gods, and now I'm onto Lord of the Rings, something else I've never read.



I'm glad you're doing it because that is a fucking crime.


----------



## MattB (Nov 18, 2012)

The Book Of The Law by Aleister Crowley

Should take about an hour or so...


----------



## penguin (Nov 19, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> I'm glad you're doing it because that is a fucking crime.



I just never got around to it before. His writing style is different to what I expected, but I'm chugging along.


----------



## JASmith (Nov 20, 2012)

The Nine Doors of Midgard


----------



## JASmith (Nov 27, 2012)

And now, the Satanic Bible


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 27, 2012)

For about the 10th time The Wolf's Hour - Robert R. McCammon


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Juuuust picked up Darth Plagueis in paperback. Such. A. Bargain.

Now I'll have to put Pokemon Adventures on hold until this is done!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 27, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> For about the 10th time The Wolf's Hour - Robert R. McCammon


One of my favorite authors and vastly underrated.


----------



## Micara (Nov 28, 2012)

I am reading books on opposites sides of the spectrum- Houses of Death- a non-fiction book about famous places of murder and Vlad All Over- a romantic comedy. No wonder I have issues.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 28, 2012)

"Even White Trash Zombies Get the Blues." 

TY to a secret santa on my amazon wish list! WOOT.

IT's part two of "My Life as a White Trash Zombie."


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> One of my favorite authors and vastly underrated.



Swan Song is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Swan Song is one of my all time favorites.


If you've read King's The Stand, which do you prefer and why? This is a long debate I've had with a few people and I'm curious about people's takes when they've read both.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> If you've read King's The Stand, which do you prefer and why? This is a long debate I've had with a few people and I'm curious about people's takes when they've read both.



Sad to say but I have never read The Stand. I need to do that...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 29, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Sad to say but I have never read The Stand. I need to do that...



*Yes *you do.

I finished _This Is How You Lose Her_ earlier this week and it kicked me in the chest with a wonderful last story. Today I picked up Murakami's _1Q84_ and it's got hooks in me less than ten pages in.


----------



## Deven (Nov 30, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> *Yes *you do.
> 
> I finished _This Is How You Lose Her_ earlier this week and it kicked me in the chest with a wonderful last story. Today I picked up Murakami's _1Q84_ and it's got hooks in me less than ten pages in.



So, Stand Story.

I was 17 when I started reading the Stand. I had read almost everything else King, except the Stand, The Dark Tower series, and the Bachmann books (except for The Regulators.)

When I started the Stand, I started getting sick. I shrugged it off as a cold. It was November. School stuff started to get in the way, so, come December, I'm still reading the Stand... and still sick...

I convinced myself that I had the SuperFlu. I was 100% positive, and I was starting to become hysterical. All I wanted to do was eat and sleep. I was sure I was going to die. Finally, my Mom took me to the Emergency Room after I wouldn't stay conscious. While it was just Mono, which the symptoms were exacerbated with my suppressed immune system, it put the fear of Contagion into me. I didn't get better until March.

Speaking of King/Bachmann:

I'm currently reading Rage by King (as Bachmann.)


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 1, 2012)

On and off for the longest time I've been trying to read the boom "The Dome" by Stephen King... I loved the beginning of it, the first few chapters I got to actually read but I need to make some time to sit down and finish the damn thing... 

Other than that the last book I remember reading was Thirteen Reasons Why... it is about this boy who returns home from school to find a mysterious box with his name on it lying on his porch. Inside he discovers several cassette tapes recorded by this girl named Hannah Baker - classmate/crush - who committed suicide two weeks earlier. On tape, Hannah explains that there are thirteen reasons why she decided to end her life. I guess it's more kind of more for "young adults" but I saw it on the Kindle bookstore awhile back and read it. One of the more interesting books I've ever read.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2012)

The Alchemist - Paulo Coelho


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 1, 2012)

Deven said:


> Speaking of King/Bachmann:
> 
> I'm currently reading Rage by King (as Bachmann.)



Oh man, if you like King (especially under Bachman) one of the best things he ever wrote was "The Long Walk". I have read it so many times it is ridiculous. It is simply amazing.

Some people shy away from King because he is too morbid or a "horror" writer but the man is a really great writer and understands how to get into the mind of his characters. "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon" is a prime example of just that. Plus he is funny as all get out. 

*I also highly recommend "Duma Key"... *loved *the old lady's care-taker in that one!


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

american gods by gaiman ......... again


----------



## Deven (Dec 1, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Oh man, if you like King (especially under Bachman) one of the best things he ever wrote was "The Long Walk". I have read it so many times it is ridiculous. It is simply amazing.
> 
> Some people shy away from King because he is too morbid or a "horror" writer but the man is a really great writer and understands how to get into the mind of his characters. "The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon" is a prime example of just that. Plus he is funny as all get out.
> 
> *I also highly recommend "Duma Key"... *loved *the old lady's care-taker in that one!



I actually read The Long Walk a month or so ago. Man, was that messed up!


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm reading the book called "The Year of Living Biblically: One Man's Humble Quest to Follow the Bible as Literally as Possible".
Sounds dull, but it truly isn't.
As an atheist, I really dislike all of the rules and regulations set forth by organized religion. I appreciate trying to live morally, but I don't think people should live with good ethics just to get into an elitist heaven only for the people who believe the same thing and do the same thing. I'd rather live morally for the short time that I'm here to be the best person I can be, and then when I die, I die, that's it. 
Moving ever onward.
The author is clever, the story is interesting, and I like seeing how he starts as an atheist-agnostic and develops a relationship within the very orthodox Judaism as set forth by the Bible itself.
A good read overall!


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 1, 2012)

Ecstasy is Necessary: A Practical Guide by Barbara Carrellas and rereading The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by Anne Rice.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 1, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> The Alchemist - Paulo Coelho



What do you think of it so far? I've not read it myself but it's on the list...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

Finvarra's Circus its a story I found on wattpad and its haunting and beautiful and magical and deserves to be published into a book


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2012)

bbw.fairy.girl said:


> What do you think of it so far? I've not read it myself but it's on the list...


Loving what I've read so far but now it's been bumped by two others I need to read first, so I'll have to catch-up with it by the end of the week.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 2, 2012)

A stack of Jesse Stone books by Robert Parker. Great for light bubble bath reading


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 3, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Loving what I've read so far but now it's been bumped by two others I need to read first, so I'll have to catch-up with it by the end of the week.





bbw.fairy.girl said:


> What do you think of it so far? I've not read it myself but it's on the list...



I've read the blurbs on it and was intrigued 

ty!!


----------



## MattB (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got back from a trip to find my copy of "The Most Haunted House In England" by Harry Price had arrived!  I've always wanted a copy, and the story of Borley Rectory has been an obsession of mine since I was a young lad. Can't wait to crack it open!


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm reading Good Omens by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett for the first time, and I gotta say... not nearly as good as I expected it to be.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 25, 2012)

Wind Through The Keyhole - Stephen King

I finished The Dark Tower series quite some time ago so it's been wonderful revisiting Roland of Gilead and his _ka-tet_ again.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 25, 2012)

I got _Absurdistan_ and _Super Sad True Love Story_ by Gary Shteyngart today, and will start on them very soon. I have very high hopes, as _Russian Debutante's Handbook_ is one of the best modern fiction books I've read.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm reading _Democracy In America_ right now. I'm waiting for my copy of _Gravity's Rainbow_ to arrive from Amazon, too. Because I'm a filthy, dirty hipster.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 27, 2012)

Alice in Wonderland...


----------



## Librarygirl (Dec 28, 2012)

On a serious note, I'm reading Stephen Greenblatt's "The Swerve: How the Renaissance began". So far, so good. Ages since I've read non-fiction and I'm surprised at how readable and absorbing it is. 

Also however, laughing out loud to the point it's embarrassing at Miranda Heart's "Is it Just Me?". If you haven't already, watch her TV comedy show and/or read this book. Especially if you are in your 30s. It is just...to coin a phrase..."Hilaire" and indeed "Amaze balls"....."Such fun!"


----------



## JASmith (Dec 28, 2012)

The Devil's Notebook, by Anton Lavey


----------



## one2one (Dec 31, 2012)

Coming to My Senses: A Story of Perfume, Pleasure, and an Unlikely Bride by Alyssa Harad


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 31, 2012)

Kate Mosse - Citadel. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Micara (Dec 31, 2012)

I just finished reading "Wonder" by R. J. Palacio, which is a children's book but very good nontheless.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2013)

Just finished Jacob The Baker - Noah benShea

and now starting The Gateless Gate: The Classic Book of Zen Koans - Koun Yamada


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

*The Exorcist* by William Peter Blatty

*Skeleton in the Closet and Other Stories* by Robert Bloch

*The Red Badge of Courage and Other Stories* by Stephen Crane


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 9, 2013)

Decided to clean off my bedside table of books I'd finished or hadn't started yet. That left 7 books that I am the process of reading at the same time, and that doesn't count what I'm reading on my Kindle. 

Book on my Kindle has my main attention right now - The Silence of Trees by Valya Dudycz Lupescu. It is a beautifully written book, and is in the 'library' if you have Amazon Prime.

_In Chicago's Ukrainian Village, Nadya Lysenko has built her life on a foundation of secrets. When she was sixteen, Nadya snuck out of her house in Western Ukraine to meet a fortuneteller in the woods. She never expected it to be the last time she would see her family. Decades later, Nadya continues to be haunted by the death of her parents and sisters. The myths and magic of her childhood are still a part of her reality: dreams unite friends across time and space, house spirits misplace keys and glasses, and a fortuneteller's cards predict the future. Nadya's beloved dead insist on being heard through dreams and whispers in the night. They want the truth to come out. Nadya needs to face her past and confront the secrets she buried--in The Silence of Trees._


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 9, 2013)

I just finished Anne of Avonlea and am now onto Anne of the Island totally enjoying re reading these books because its been about 30 years since I last did.


----------



## Macanudo (Jan 9, 2013)

I am not sure abouth the title in english but i think is "The Prince" and "The art of war" both from Niccolò Machiavelli. Recently finished one book of HP Lovecraft. My list is just growing i spend more than $ 300,00 on books in the past month.


----------



## one2one (Jan 9, 2013)

one2one said:


> Coming to My Senses: A Story of Perfume, Pleasure, and an Unlikely Bride by Alyssa Harad



20 pages left, and I don't want it to end. I think I've fallen in love with this book.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 9, 2013)

*The Story of O*. Read it about 10 years ago and was recommending it to a friend who wasn't impressed with the whole 50 shades series and thought I re-read it.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 9, 2013)

Lover Unleashed - JR Ward


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 10, 2013)

Loved that series!! Wow, another bunch to add to the list of good reads. Thank you!!



spiritangel said:


> I just finished Anne of Avonlea and am now onto Anne of the Island totally enjoying re reading these books because its been about 30 years since I last did.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 10, 2013)

Daring Greatly - Brene Brown


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 10, 2013)

Gonna try to start reading "Dome" by Stephen King again, and this time actually maybe finish it.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 11, 2013)

Deven said:


> So, Stand Story.
> 
> I was 17 when I started reading the Stand. I had read almost everything else King, except the Stand, The Dark Tower series, and the Bachmann books (except for The Regulators.)
> 
> ...


When I was reading The Stand we had one of the loudest thunderstorms I've ever heard, it felt like it was right over my bed. I had already read the part where the pyromaniac was blowing up oil tanks because there was no one left to stop him and I just so happen to have similar tanks a few miles from me. So every time I was woken up by a giant thunderblast my first half-asleep thought was that some lunatic was blowing up the oil tanks. :blush:

(If anyone finds that story lackluster I maintain that it's still more interesting than anything that happened in the 2nd half of the book.)




Deven said:


> I'm currently reading Rage by King (as Bachmann.)


My condolences.




Miskatonic said:


> I'm reading Good Omens by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett for the first time, and I gotta say... not nearly as good as I expected it to be.


Did you at least enjoy the painful anti-climax?


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 11, 2013)

"The Secret Treasure of Oak Island" by D'Arcy O'Connor. -- Fascinating tale of a suspected "money pit" on a small island off Nova Scotia where there may lay buried pirate treasure, the French crown jewels, Shakespeare's original works, or nothing at all. Can't tell as the pit is either so fiendishly well constructed as to thwart all efforts of discovery, or it's just a natural sinkhole/cavern phenomenon.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 11, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Gonna try to start reading "Dome" by Stephen King again, and this time actually maybe finish it.


Lots of luck with that. I love King and I've never been able to finish it and I've even read Danse Macabre. 

Speaking of the Stand, I know we've touched on this before but if you've read it, read Robert MacCammon's Swan Song. You won't be sorry. 

I've probably read both at least a dozen times.

EDT: I could never get into the Regulators either.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 11, 2013)

I've read all the books I got for the holidays.
I read to fast,I should enjoy the good books like a glass of good wine,instead I chug it down within a single night. 

The last book is A Million Little Pieces - James Frey,and so far,it's deep,but not very well written.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a new year's resolution to read at least 15 books this year.
At least 5 must be fiction but not sci-fi/fantasy.
At least two must be nonfiction.

I'm starting with _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 11, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> I have a new year's resolution to read at least 15 books this year.
> At least 5 must be fiction but not sci-fi/fantasy.
> At least two must be nonfiction.
> 
> I'm starting with _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_.



Well, that's three, because you have to read them all


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 11, 2013)

Anne of Windy Poplars  determined to read the full series got all but this one as free ebooks but amazon had this one for 99c so all good


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 12, 2013)

Got Ghosts? Part 2 - Steven Wolff

Shivers - Karen Robards


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

Along with my narrative books, I've got a few drawing books I'm going through.

_Cartoon Animation_ by Preston Blair

_The Complete Guide to Life Drawing_ by Gottfried Bammes

_Drawing Words and Writing Pictures_ by Jessica Abel and Matt Madden

_Successful Drawing_ by Andrew Loomis

_Drawn to Life: 20 Years of Disney Master Classes Vol.1 + Vol. 2_ by Walt Stanchfield


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 12, 2013)

Tess of the D'Urbervilles. Never read any Thomas Hardy before, and it's a while since I read a classic, so I thought I'd give it a go. I like it so far.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 13, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> I have a new year's resolution to read at least 15 books this year.
> At least 5 must be fiction but not sci-fi/fantasy.
> At least two must be nonfiction.
> 
> I'm starting with _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_.



I heard that book series is good, I've yet to read the books or see the movie(s).


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 13, 2013)

Book #1, Dragon Tattoo.. is kind of slow, I think. But man... the second one picks up quickly and is totally intense. The whole series is friggen phenomenal. :wubu:



x0emnem0x said:


> I heard that book series is good, I've yet to read the books or see the movie(s).


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 13, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> *Book #1, Dragon Tattoo.. is kind of slow*, I think. But man... the second one picks up quickly and is totally intense. The whole series is friggen phenomenal. :wubu:



I agree. I might not have continued, but I bought all 3 books at once. Book 2 sucked me in.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 14, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Book #1, Dragon Tattoo.. is kind of slow, I think. But man... the second one picks up quickly and is totally intense. The whole series is friggen phenomenal. :wubu:



I'll have to read them sometime. My mom has read the whole series and she, too, loves it.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

My hint... if you watch the first movie... it sums up the best parts of the book.. quickly. The book is way long, and skip it if you want by watching the movie. Book 2 picks right up where 1 left off. I've read and watched both, so... if you want to just skip through the crap in book one.... cheat and watch the movie.

Normally I wouldn't suggest this....but in this case... :: shrug ::


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 14, 2013)

The Hunger Games. I'm behind the times but I'm enjoying the book. After this i'll probably finish the series and then read Pride and prejudice for the umpteenth time.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Book #1, Dragon Tattoo.. is kind of slow, I think. But man... the second one picks up quickly and is totally intense. The whole series is friggen phenomenal. :wubu:


I hated the first book because it dragged. I'm glad you said this. I think I'll try the sequel. Thanks.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo - well I told ya, I think it's boringly slow.

The Girl Who Played with Fire is the quickest one of the trilogy. 

The Girl who Kicked a Hornets Nest, slows down but wraps it up nicely.

The middle book really is the best. Give it a chance, you'll be pleasantly surprised in the second book. There are parts that are slow, but overall it's not as mind numbing as the first.





CastingPearls said:


> I hated the first book because it dragged. I'm glad you said this. I think I'll try the sequel. Thanks.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 14, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> My hint... if you watch the first movie... it sums up the best parts of the book.. quickly. The book is way long, and skip it if you want by watching the movie. Book 2 picks right up where 1 left off. I've read and watched both, so... if you want to just skip through the crap in book one.... cheat and watch the movie.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't suggest this....but in this case... :: shrug ::



I watched the first movie after reading the books. I really missed that his open relationship with the married girlfriend was pretty much ignored. I found that thread interesting in the books.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 14, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Book #1, Dragon Tattoo.. is kind of slow, I think. But man... the second one picks up quickly and is totally intense. The whole series is friggen phenomenal. :wubu:



For me, yes, about the first third of the first book was excruciating. All that business transaction and history background. Literary dessicant. Rest of that book picked up, I thought, as soon as Salander really came in. And also enjoyed the rest of the series.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 15, 2013)

Just finished THE FIVE FAMILIES was a pretty good read. Kept my interest piqued for the 600+ pages.


----------



## MRdobolina (Jan 15, 2013)

finally


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 19, 2013)

Private: London by James Patterson and Mark Pearson


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 20, 2013)

_The Fifth Assassin_ Brad Metzler


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2013)

Tess of the d'Urbervilles ~ Thomas Hardy


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 26, 2013)

The Rose Garden ~Susanna Kearsley


----------



## one2one (Jan 26, 2013)

Delicacy by David Foenkinos


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 26, 2013)

Dean Koontz - Odd Interlude

Karen Robards - Shivers

Steven Wolff - Got Ghosts 2


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just finished reading the first James Bond novel, Casino Royale by Ian Fleming. Very good read. Nothing really meaty or heavy, but Fleming does keep you on your toes. His prose is tight and lean. He doesn't explain everything in explicit detail, thus allowing the reader's imagination fill in some blanks and become part of the story as well.

The only issue I have with Fleming is his blatant sexism, as well as his slight racism, but I know he was just a product of his time. 

I do want to read the rest of his Bond novels.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2013)

I just checked Catching Fire out of the library today. After i finish this group of books, i want to re-read the Odd Thomas series. And maybe the Frankenstein (koontz) series. I think i missed some.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 1, 2013)

Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind  Shunryu Suzuki


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 4, 2013)

So I'm reading Mockingjay.. hubs friend said it's disappointing. I'm now scared to finish!


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 4, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> re-read the Odd Thomas series. And maybe the Frankenstein (koontz) series.



Odd Thomas is my favorite series ever. I love Odd.  I'm reading the new one now "Odd Interlude."

I'm also reading a book called, "A Deconstructed Heart." Very good book so far. It's a bit sad, but a wonderful view of another culture's belief on family life.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 4, 2013)

Finished (and enjoyed) *Girl With the Dragon Tattoo*. Found it slow until about 80 pages in, when things started rolling; and the pace steadily increased. Felt that it went on a bit longer than it had to, but the epilogue tied up the loose ends perfectly (though it's debatable, from a story standpoint, whether or not they needed to be). Looking forward to reading the next ones a little down the line.

For now I've picked up my first nonfiction of the year with _*The Lost City of Z*_, which I'm getting through relatively quickly.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 4, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Odd Thomas is my favorite series ever. I love Odd.  I'm reading the new one now "Odd Interlude."
> 
> I'm also reading a book called, "A Deconstructed Heart." Very good book so far. It's a bit sad, but a wonderful view of another culture's belief on family life.



I love the Odd series. I spent a couple of years not reading much of anything, so i think i missed the last couple of books. I am a big Dean Koontz fan. Been reading his stuff since i was about 12. Midnight never fails to give me nightmares.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 4, 2013)

Breaking Night by Liz Murray


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 7, 2013)

Lover Reborn - JR Ward


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm taking a crack at reading *The Exorcist* by William Peter Blatty. So far, it's pretty engaging. His prose crackles with energy and anticipation. I've only finished reading the first chapter, but it's good. It's helping to build up characters and the normal world.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 7, 2013)

No. Comments. About. Regan... Weirdo.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> No. Comments. About. Regan... Weirdo.



I didn't even think about that until you brought it up.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 7, 2013)

It's all I heard in high school.. and then just after when it was re-released in theaters.



Weirdo890 said:


> I didn't even think about that until you brought it up.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 7, 2013)

Minority Report and other classic stories - Philip K. Dick


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 9, 2013)

MRdobolina said:


> finally



How freaking good was it!? I was so happy it.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 9, 2013)

Reggie and Ryssa the Scavenger Hunt highly recomend these books I got the first one free from Amazon and was so hooked I had to buy the 2nd one so I could keep reading


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm reading The Moonflower Vine by Jeeta Carleton. Not far enough in to recommend. I grabbed it because my 62 year old librarian aunt just read it and recommended it. She ran across it and distinctly remembered my grandmother (who was not a reader) reading it and raving about it when first released.

Also just grabbed the 4 Beautiful Creatures books for Kindle. YA books, but a friend of mine loved them, so I'll give them a go. Kindle / Nook editions are currently on sale for $2.99 each. Probably because of the movie release.


Also Up from Slavery Booker T. Washington autobiography.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 16, 2013)

Just finished _The Lost City of Z_. It was an enthralling read, interesting just about the entire way through. Highly recommend it.

Now I just need to figure out what's next.


----------



## Mckee (Feb 20, 2013)

The third book of "Leviathan" trilogy by Scott Westerfeld: "Goliath".


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 22, 2013)

Anna Karenina (yeah, I know, I know...I never had a chance to read it)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 22, 2013)

my leisure read is The Metamorphosis by Kafka (which i just finished cuz it's crazy short) and abt to start Babbitt by Sinclair Lewis as my next leisure read, and "Unfinished Business" by Leslie Fiedler as my challenging inspiration read.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 22, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> *The Rose Garden* ~*Susanna Kearsley*




This book is really good, so I ordered two of her other books... *The Winter's Sea* and *Mariana *(heard *The Winter's Sea* is amazing and *The Firebird* won't be released until June this year, boo). She weaves history with present day, fantasy with reality and romance with adventure. I am glad I found this author.
*my only negative review of her writing is that I wish she would be just a bit more descriptive on landscape and every day life activities/surroundings*

I also ordered *Orson Scott Card*'s *Pathfinder*... heard it is better than Ender's Game which really makes me excited. It has been a long time since I read Card and am looking forward to getting into him again (I hope!)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2013)

*THE GOOD HOUSE, Ann Leary

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1250015545/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

a wonderful friend just received a HD FIRE as her boyfriend didn't know she already had a Kindle....so she gave me her KINDLE loaded with books...and this is the first one I am reading.....will finish today!!! Good read...took me a while to get into it...*


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 23, 2013)

I just finished Tumbleweeds by Leila Meacham on my Kindle fire. I loved it. It had all the elements - drama, romance (sort of), whodunnit and a good bit of a twist at the end. I'd recommend it.
Now I am reading Patterson's Private: London. I love his books.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 24, 2013)

The Bridge by Allan Krummenacker 

Adrift in the Sound by Kate Campbell

Muse by Susie Hanley

Death of Me by Jack Ewing


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 4, 2013)

The End of Eternity - Isaac Asimov

A Brief History of Time - Stephen Hawking


----------



## MattB (Mar 4, 2013)

Satan Speaks- Anton LaVey


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Mar 5, 2013)

A gorgeous, sweeping novel called _Motherland_ by William Nicholson (who, as it so happens, penned the screenplay for _Gladiator_). If you're in the mood for deep characters, good emotion and, of course, the War, I highly recommend.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't wait for the new Sedaris in April!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 9, 2013)

Stephen King's *Full Dark, No Stars* (collection of novellas)

Excellent to the nth degree!!


----------

